# Adult Beverage Mega Thread: Scotch/Whiskey/Rum/Vodka/Etc



## Mindbender (Mar 14, 2016)

Anyone else enjoy collecting rare bourbon?


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 15, 2016)

No collecting, just drinking


----------



## Etype (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine collects in my liver.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 15, 2016)

The only thing that lasts long enough to collect outside of my bloodstream is scotch, because the stuff I like is rather expensive. 

Double oaked Woodford Reserve is a bourbon favorite, though.


----------



## TH15 (Mar 15, 2016)

I agree, I'm more of a scotch guy. Lagavulin, Laphroaig, and Ardbeg are my go-to drams. The Balvenie Caribbean Cask is also amazing. For bourbon I like the Eagle Rare 10 Year and anything by Knob Creek.


----------



## racing_kitty (Mar 15, 2016)

I like Laphroaig, Caol Isla, Oban, and Edradour (especially the port wood cask).  I'll have to give that Balvenie a try sometime.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 15, 2016)

Not much for bourbon myself. Like a good rum and whisky though. Very partial to a glass of good cognac too.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 15, 2016)

I cringed reading Jack Daniels. Had a bad night once upon time with a bottle of Jack haven't and won't touch that stuff again.

I'm primarily a vodka drinker when I do drink liquor, but did enjoy a glass of Makers Mark for "sipping" events a few times.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 15, 2016)

I love Bourbon, Scotch and anything else pushing 40 or higher.

What are some good rare Bourbons you recommend.....?






Mila and Jim Beam make me so happy!!!!!


----------



## Brill (Mar 15, 2016)

TH15 said:


> I agree, I'm more of a scotch guy. Lagavulin, Laphroaig, and Ardbeg are my go-to drams.



X2!

Ardbeg Uigeadail is tough to beat!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 15, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> What are some good rare Bourbons you recommend.....?



Pappy Van Winkle, Blanton's, Willie's Distillery Small Batch Bourbon (hard to find outside of SW Montana, RGR/SF guy started and owns it), OOLA Bourbon, Elijah Craig, Bookers, Bulleit, Hudson, Weller, Buffalo Trace....  there are a lot of really good Bourbons out there.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 15, 2016)

Bourbon is ok for nights with the boys when the Molson runs out.

I've always preferred Scottish whisky and, with a wife who grew up on a distillery in Speyside, have tried 'em all.

Macallan is best overall.


----------



## TH15 (Mar 15, 2016)

lindy said:


> X2!
> 
> Ardbeg Uigeadail is tough to beat!



Absolutely! I could comfortably drink only the Uigeadail, Lagavulin 16, and Laphroaig 18 for the rest of my life.


----------



## CDG (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not a big bourbon fan.  I prefer good Irish whiskey (Jameson 18) or good single malt scotch (Highland Park).  Lately I have been on a Tito's and water kick.  Cheaper, and I stay hydrated. Lol.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 19, 2016)

CDG said:


> I'm not a big bourbon fan.  I prefer good Irish whiskey (Jameson 18) or good single malt scotch (Highland Park).  Lately I have been on a Tito's and water kick.  Cheaper, and I stay hydrated. Lol.



Try some Bushmills Irish Whiskey some day. http://www.bushmills.com/.


----------



## AWP (Mar 19, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Try some Bushmills Irish Whiskey some day. http://www.bushmills.com/.



Having done an intensive comparison between Jameson and Bushmills or Jameson Black Barrel Reserve and Bushmills Black Bush:
1. Bushmills is 2 for 2.
2. "Black Bush" is an awesome name compared to "Black Barrel Reserve"

Bushmills Irish Honey is okay, but not my favorite. I use Jameson for Irish Coffee or to mix with Bailey's but sip Bushmills. The down side to Bushmills is Jameson outsells it by a billion to one so finding it in a store or restaurant is harder than Jameson's.


----------



## Dame (Mar 19, 2016)

Probably no surprise here, I like my Canadian whiskey; Crown Royal.


(So, maybe all its songs do sound the same. I happen to like that tune. )


----------



## Mindbender (Mar 24, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Pappy Van Winkle, Blanton's, Willie's Distillery Small Batch Bourbon (hard to find outside of SW Montana, RGR/SF guy started and owns it), OOLA Bourbon, Elijah Craig, Bookers, Bulleit, Hudson, Weller, Buffalo Trace....  there are a lot of really good Bourbons out there.



Pappy is really overrated, but I love Blanton's. If you can find it, Elmer T Lee is my absolute favorite drinking bourbon.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 25, 2016)

Will try some of these yall have provided info on, bottom line my go to is Jim Beam:


----------



## Mindbender (Mar 25, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Will try some of these yall have provided info on, bottom line my go to is Jim Beam:



I would drink her bathwater.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2016)

Due to this thread I have expanded my tastes. I had some Bush-mills but it is a bit harsh.

 I do toast to @Red Flag 1 for the recommendation.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Due to this thread I have expanded my tastes. I had some Bush-mills but it is a bit harsh.
> 
> I do toast to @Red Flag 1 for the recommendation.



 It was cast down to the Earth from God above; to prevent the Irish from taking over the world.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Due to this thread I have expanded my tastes. I had some Bush-mills but it is a bit harsh.
> 
> I do toast to @Red Flag 1 for the recommendation.




Bushmills harsh?:wall:  Are you a friggin marshmallow?  Bushmills is not harsh at all - one ice cube, wait 5 min for the clouding to appear and the buried flavors/aromas to develop, and it is as smooth as an angel's song.

Can we ban @Marine0311 for being a wimpy Marine and dissing on the Bushmills?  Or we could change his name to Nancy0311....:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Bushmills harsh?:wall:  Are you a friggin marshmallow?  Bushmills is not harsh at all - one ice cube, wait 5 min for the clouding to appear and the buried flavors/aromas to develop, and it is as smooth as an angel's song.
> 
> Can we ban @Marine0311 for being a wimpy Marine and dissing on the Bushmills?  Or we could change his name to Nancy0311....:wall::wall::wall:



Haha. I will try that.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 29, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Bushmills harsh?:wall:  Are you a friggin marshmallow?  Bushmills is not harsh at all - one ice cube, wait 5 min for the clouding to appear and the buried flavors/aromas to develop, and it is as smooth as an angel's song.
> 
> Can we ban @Marine0311 for being a wimpy Marine and dissing on the Bushmills?  Or we could change his name to Nancy0311....:wall::wall::wall:



So nice to hear from yet another convert.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 29, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> So nice to hear from yet another convert.



Whiskey good.....   mostly...  there are some losers out there, but a good whiskey is a nice way to wind down a long week....


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I had some Bush-mills but it is a bit harsh.



What the fuck is wrong with you? Choke yourself. Even Jameson's black is swill compared to Bushmill's and Bushmill's black is called "Black Bush." The name alone makes it a winner.

Choke yourself. I should ban you. We can tolerate that Commie McDeath character, but this cannot stand.


----------



## Florida173 (Jul 29, 2016)

On the Scotch side of things I've enjoyed Oban 14y the most. Still haven't gained a taste for any bourbon


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> What the fuck is wrong with you? Choke yourself. Even Jameson's black is swill compared to Bushmill's and Bushmill's black is called "Black Bush." The name alone makes it a winner.
> 
> Choke yourself. I should ban you. We can tolerate that Commie McDeath character, but this cannot stand.



I apologize for my infraction and will hone my bushmills drinking skills.


----------



## AWP (Jul 29, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I apologize for my infraction and will hone my bushmills drinking skills.



Go forth and sin no more.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jul 29, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Due to this thread I have expanded my tastes. I had some Bush-mills but it is a bit harsh.
> 
> I do toast to @Red Flag 1 for the recommendation.


I found that Glenlivet 12 year is pretty smooth, so much so that you don't even need ice. I'm not a fan of harsh tasting alcohols, found myself drifting toward Scottish whiskeys.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Larceny and Bullitt Bourbon.  That is all :)


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2016)

When I win the lottery I'm gonna buy me a $1500 bottle of Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve, have it certified non-counterfeit, sit down with my Shadowspear shot glass, and start a-sippin. I'm told I'll see rainbows, unicorns, and feel like my liver just got massaged by 72 vestal virgins.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2016)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I found that Glenlivet 12 year is pretty smooth, so much so that you don't even need ice. I'm not a fan of harsh tasting alcohols, found myself drifting toward Scottish whiskeys.



Glenlivet/Davis,  Nadurra



Ocoka One said:


> When I win the lottery I'm gonna buy me a $1500 bottle of Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve, have it certified non-counterfeit, sit down with my Shadowspear shot glass, and start a-sippin. I'm told I'll see rainbows, unicorns, and feel like my liver just got massaged by 72 vestal virgins.



You need to try Willie's Distillery Big Sky bourbon...   Willie is a former 3rd Bn Ranger and got better and became an 18D....  he grew up making fortified corn squeezin's in Appalachian Blue Ridge Mountains NC...  small batch, lovingly made, proudly by a US Combat Veteran who knows his stuff.

(I miss being able to merge posts....)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 30, 2016)

I've been on a "Honey" kick for the past two months. So far I keep going back to Crown Royal Honey and Wild Turkey American Honey.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Go forth and sin no more.



Thank you Kind Sir.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 30, 2016)

x SF med said:


> You need to try Willie's Distillery Big Sky bourbon...   Willie is a former 3rd Bn Ranger and got better and became an 18D....  he grew up making fortified corn squeezin's in Appalachian Blue Ridge Mountains NC...  small batch, lovingly made, proudly by a US Combat Veteran who knows his stuff.
> 
> (I miss being able to merge posts....)



I see he's out of Montana. If I can find it around here and can afford it, I'll definitely try it. 

(Try merging threads with your thoughts...like bending a spoon with mind power. )


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 30, 2016)

I am not sure if I should create a new thread or maybe add on to this thread so.....what does everyone else drink in terms of other liquors like run, vodka, etc?


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I am not sure if I should create a new thread or maybe add on to this thread so.....what does everyone else drink in terms of other liquors like run, vodka, etc?



I can use my uninhibited admin powers for the good of you commoners and rename the thread.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 30, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> When I win the lottery I'm gonna buy me a $1500 bottle of Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve, have it certified non-counterfeit, sit down with my Shadowspear shot glass, and start a-sippin. I'm told I'll see rainbows, unicorns, and feel like my liver just got massaged by 72 vestal virgins.


Had a shot for free not to long ago. It is good but not $1500 good. Bourbon is like buying wine. Doubling the price does not mean it is twice as good.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I can use my uninhibited admin powers for the good of you commoners and rename the thread.


 I was thinking that rather than rename the thread, we should get it back on track. 

The OP is Bourbon, somehow a grand Irish Whiskey surfaced, and they are as far apart as you can get.

So, back to Bourbon, shall we.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 30, 2016)

Polar Bear said:


> Had a shot for free not to long ago. It is good but not $1500 good. Bourbon is like buying wine. Doubling the price does not mean it is twice as good.



I noticed how long the OOLA lasted in your possession....  not long at all...  you lush.:wall:


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 30, 2016)

What's your poison?

For scotch, whiskey, rum, vodka, tequillia, etc, etc

What are you drinking? What do you recommend to others?

Bourbon thread has a separate thread here: Any Bourbon people here?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 30, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I was thinking that rather than rename the thread, we should get it back on track.
> 
> The OP is Bourbon, somehow a grand Irish Whiskey surfaced, and they are as far apart as you can get.
> 
> So, back to Bourbon, shall we.



I've created a separate  thread here:

What's your poision? Scotch/Whiskey/Rum/Vodka/Etc


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 30, 2016)

Made a bad decision with Tequila when I graduated PLDC.....haven't touched it since!!!

Big time Scotch fan:  Glenlivet 18

Irish Whiskey: Jameson 12

Vodka:  Anything I can't pronounce.....


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2016)

Bacardi or Sailor Jerry and Coke (not "soda" or "pop" like you Yankee heathens call it, but actual Coca-Cola) or vodka and cranberry. The vodka can pretty much be anything decent. Skyy, Smirnoff, Absolut...doesn't matter. Mixed drinks started because of poor quality alcohol during Prohibition anyway. Bushmill's is the only thing I'll drink straight, anything else is some type of mixed drink.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 30, 2016)

Jack Daniels, rocks and a little water.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 30, 2016)

Whiskey:

Bushmills

I like shots of Fireball (Cinnamon flavor)

Jameson.

Rum

Jack Daniels, JD Honey, Bacardi and Coke.

No Tequila.


----------



## AWP (Jul 30, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> Whiskey:
> 
> Bushmills.



You're just trying to avoid the hammer.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 30, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> You're just trying to avoid the hammer.



Prove it.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 30, 2016)

Vodka. Tito's usually, Pan Tadeusz when I can get my hands on it. Zybrowka and apple juice - goes down smooth and fast, then suddenly you find your legs don't work when you try to get up to take a leak.

Currently on a Dark n' Stormy kick - Gosling's Black Seal rum and Gosling's ginger beer. Don't fuck around and waste your time with any other brands - it just isn't the same.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm a big bourbon fan. Not a fancy pants bourbon drinker mind you but I like what I like.  I did the bourbon trail when I went to the Cavalry Leaders course at Fort Knox. My favorite was the Elijah Craig 18 from heaven hill distillery. I remember some colorful local gentleman there counseling me that I could procure some "Rebel Yell" at a fraction of the cost but in my opinion it tasted like flaming water in a plastic jug.


----------



## Brill (Jul 31, 2016)

"Military" gin and vodka (separately of course) run through a charcoal water filter 4 times.  Filters out the impurities and ends up tasting like top shelf hooch at half the cost.

Makes some kick ass martinis.


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2016)

Whiskey: Crown Royal
Rum: Captain Morgan
Vodka: Ketel One
Tequila: Jose 1800 if it's around. If not, Gold will do.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Grey Goose Vodka, on the rocks with a twist of lime. You can add a splash of sprite if it's too strong.

Firefly Sweet tea Vodka, on the rocks. Add a splash of water if it too sweet or too strong.

Crown Royal Honey, on the rocks with a splash of water or coke.

Crown Royal Apple, on the rocks with a splash of sprite or 7up, or shoot it like a shot.

Wild Turkey American Honey,  on the rocks. Don't add anything,  stuff is just good. My wife and I killed a bottle of it last night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 31, 2016)

Bourbon - Knob Creek.  (neat)

Scotch - Glenlivet Nadurra 16 Year Old Cask Strength Single Malt


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2016)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Vodka. Tito's usually, Pan Tadeusz when I can get my hands on it. Zybrowka and apple juice - goes down smooth and fast, then suddenly you find your legs don't work when you try to get up to take a leak.
> 
> Currently on a Dark n' Stormy kick - Gosling's Black Seal rum and Gosling's ginger beer. Don't fuck around and waste your time with any other brands - it just isn't the same.



Appleton's Black Molasses rum or Mount Gay Barbados Dark rum... even the regular munt Gay Barbados Rum.  No jokes on the name of the latter, it's named after the highest hill on the Island of Barbados, NOT Rakasa Kotor's preferences...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> In my younger years, I used to do Mezcal shooters with lemon, no salt, but I never ate the worm.  I don't even know if the worm in the bottle is a real worm or a fake worm but one of my buddies always ate the worm and I think he's still alive.



I used to make bets with guys that I could eat the worm before them. Dudes would chug away, and I'd laugh my ass off. Plug the bottle with your tongue, turn the bottle up until the worm floats to the bottom and and suck the worm out. I've gotten a many of people drunk doing that and normally win enough from the bet to pay for the night. Mezcal, although I don't prefer it as a tequila,  I've drank enough of it to own shares.

I also have another bet that involves Tabasco sauce.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 31, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Appleton's Black Molasses rum or Mount Gay Barbados Dark rum... even the regular munt Gay Barbados Rum.  No jokes on the name of the latter, it's named after the highest hill on the Island of Barbados, NOT Rakasa Kotor's preferences...



Heeeeyyyyyy!


----------



## DasBoot (Jul 31, 2016)

Krokodil. 

Jameo, wild turkey and kettle one keep me running.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 31, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Mezcal is not tequila.



I guess technically you are correct.  We have always called it tequila, but looking at the bottle I have in the cabinet,  it doesn't say tequila on it. Followed with some research, apparently all tequilas are mezcal, but Mezcal is not tequila. Interesting,  I  learned something new today.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2016)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Heeeeyyyyyy!


:-":wall:


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 31, 2016)

Rum, usually. Partial to a Gin and Tonic on hot days. 

Vodka I've had too many terrible nights on. Once stood up and sang the Soviet national anthem and then tapped my head on the toilet having a chunder. So I avoid it now least I invade Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Dame (Jul 31, 2016)

I forgot to mention I keep a bottle of TGL 18 for the Troll (or any other SS member I'm so inclined to host). I don't drink it. It just sits there turning into TGL XXV.


----------



## Scubadew (Jul 31, 2016)

Jameo mostly.


----------



## nobodythank you (Aug 1, 2016)

The best Puerto Rican rum in existence. Best when mixed with Coca-Cola. At least my island can do something right...


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 1, 2016)

ke4gde said:


> The best Puerto Rican rum in existence. Best when mixed with Coca-Cola. At least my island can do something right...



I was introduced to the Rum from a Little Barrel by the parents of a child our daughter goes to school with.  The parents are originally from the DR.

They invited us over for their kid's birthday party and had this on hand.  Her father, myself and another man drank up the bottle (in between bottles of Presidente) and its the best rum I've ever tasted.

A whopper of a headache the next morning, though.  Worth it.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 1, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I cannot drink Rum. Like ever. I spent 10 days surfing and drinking in Costa Rica. I drank so much rum the smell of it now makes me want to throw up.


Memo to self, send @TLDR20 rum for Christmas.


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I drank so much rum the smell of it now makes me want to throw up.



If you even say "Jagermeister" to my wife she dry heaves.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm the same way on Southern Comfort. Was at a bar with my ex-brother in law and it was $1.00 SoCo shot night. I have no idea how much a drank of that crap, but I did knock out my ex-brother in laws front tooth, woke up on the front porch of my house, with my ex-wife screaming at me, because I had a nasty black eye and was going to her sisters graduation that evening. 

People even say southern comfort, and I cringe, never again. I have a similar experience with Jack Daniels, never again.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 1, 2016)

I got vertigo after multiple Jaegermeister shooters and puked it out. I will never drink that crap again.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 1, 2016)

I get that way with Jaegermeister and Fireball.


----------



## Brill (Aug 1, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I cannot drink Rum. Like ever. I spent 10 days surfing and drinking in Costa Rica. I drank so much rum the smell of it now makes me want to throw up.



Seriously, from a medical standpoint, why does that happen? Body's self-defense mechanism?


----------



## compforce (Aug 1, 2016)

Ice Cream  ;)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 1, 2016)

compforce said:


> Ice Cream  ;)



Amlove needs an invite to the next party at Compforce's hacienda....

You need to try the adult version of "Ice Cream Headache"....


----------



## AWP (Aug 1, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I think it would work for more than just alcohol. If you had a seriously bad food reaction to something like sloppy joes, or chili, or french fries (well maybe not french fries) you may never want to eat them again. I am normally ok, but the smell of Rum, reminds me of bad times rolfing up my insides while in Costa Rica. Smell also elicits the strongest response, and therefore is closest tied to memory.



A taste aversion? Something like that is sticking in my head and I don't care enough to use the Google.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 1, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I get that way with Jaegermeister and Fireball.


Ditto. Footage from my last Jaeger endeavor.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 1, 2016)

Mellow scotch and sweet ciders.


----------



## Queeg (Aug 1, 2016)

Rum:  El Dorado 12 year and up.
Mead:  Moniac or our home brewed.
Tequila:  Been looking for some similar to Cava De Oro but cheaper.  Truly wonderful sipping tequila.


----------



## Peacemaker01 (Aug 2, 2016)

I have not been talking to the devil much as I am prepping for selection.
However, stopped by the store for a bitter hoppy beverage, and remembered this thread.
I have always been a Jameson fan, with the occasional indulgence of a 12 yr single malt.
Bushmills beats the pants off of any other Irish in that price range.
Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## TH15 (Aug 2, 2016)

Scotch: Lagavulin 16, Laphroaig 18 & Quarter Cask, Balvenie Caribbean Cask, and anything by Ardbeg.
Whiskey: Bulleit bourbon, Jack Daniels Single Barrel, Jack Daniels Rye, Makers 46, Eagle Rare, and Deer Camp Whiskey which is from a small craft distiller in Northern Michigan. It's about three hours from where I live so I usually buy a case every time I go. The stuff is unreal.

When I'm feeling like getting my Charlie Sheen on I'll mix Jaeger and Monster together and hope nothing bad happens to me that night.


----------



## AWP (Aug 2, 2016)

Peacemaker01 said:


> I have always been a Jameson fan, with the occasional indulgence of a 12 yr single malt.
> Bushmills beats the pants off of any other Irish in that price range.
> Thank you gentlemen.



YOU SEE THAT, @Marine0311?!?!?!?!!? From @Red Flag 1 to the rest of us, now another convert joins the fold. You're the Hillary Clinton of whiskey drinkers, Marine. Let me guess, you have a still in your bathroom, right?

JOIN THE SHADOWSPEAR BUSHMILLS REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> YOU SEE THAT, @Marine0311?!?!?!?!!? From @Red Flag 1 to the rest of us, now another convert joins the fold. You're the Hillary Clinton of whiskey drinkers, Marine. Let me guess, you have a still in your bathroom, right?
> 
> JOIN THE SHADOWSPEAR BUSHMILLS REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL. They are slow to learn, but once they get it, BUSHMILLS RULES!!!!!


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> A taste aversion? Something like that is sticking in my head and I don't care enough to use the Google.



That is correct; Conditioned Taste Aversion, a type of classical conditioning, is the name of this phenomenon.


----------



## Marine0311 (Aug 2, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> YOU SEE THAT, @Marine0311?!?!?!?!!? From @Red Flag 1 to the rest of us, now another convert joins the fold. You're the Hillary Clinton of whiskey drinkers, Marine. Let me guess, you have a still in your bathroom, right?
> 
> JOIN THE SHADOWSPEAR BUSHMILLS REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I see the error of my ways and request mercy from The Court.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> I see the error of my ways and request mercy from The Court.



Granted.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 2, 2016)

Marine0311 said:


> What's your poison?
> 
> For scotch, whiskey, rum, vodka, tequillia, etc, etc
> 
> ...



All of the above 
Next Question!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2016)

1. Knob Creek
2. Woodford Reserve
3. Maker's Mark
4. Bulleit Bourbon

3 & 4 are kind of tied for me. I think that Maker's is a bit more robust.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 5, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> 1. Knob Creek
> 2. Woodford Reserve
> 3. Maker's Mark
> 4. Bulleit Bourbon
> ...




You need to try Elijah Craig, OOLA, Buffalo Trace and Willie's Big Sky Bourbon.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 5, 2016)

I have read reviews on the Buffalo Trace and Elijah Craig & have been meaning to give them a try. Haven't tried the Maker's 46 yet either.

Some much bourbon and only one liver to give.


----------



## Mindbender (Nov 3, 2016)

I just bought 2002, 2003, 2004, 2006, 2007, 2008, and 2009 Old Forrester's Birthday Bourbon.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 3, 2016)

Forgiven


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 13, 2016)

Had a glass of this last night, I liked it.

Lone Star 1835 Texas Bourbon • Cherry

Not sure exactly which one I was drinking, and keep in mind I'd already had 3 Crowns on the rocks, but it was distinctly smoother than the crown. The dude that offered it to me, was feeding me some bullshit about it being same recipe as what was common amongst the Alamo defender's. Not sure I am buying into that shit, but it was good and made for interesting conversation.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> YOU SEE THAT, @Marine0311?!?!?!?!!? From @Red Flag 1 to the rest of us, now another convert joins the fold. You're the Hillary Clinton of whiskey drinkers, Marine. Let me guess, you have a still in your bathroom, right?
> 
> JOIN THE SHADOWSPEAR BUSHMILLS REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I have today tried and love Bushmills 1608. I have converted to The House Of Bushmills.

#merica.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 24, 2016)

So I have found a new scotch.  We have a family friend who recently moved here from Scotland; of course everything we drink in the states is "shit" compared to the homeland.  We got into a debate about Isle of Jura...he says one of the best scotches he's tasted is the 16 year, and is not available to America, only casked if you visit Scotland .

Fuck that I said, I'll find it online!  And then I sat thru a 5 minute lecture about how I am the reason the rest of the world hates Americans...we don't accept "no".

Bottom line, I found it online, ordered it, and he was pissed.  like really pissed.  Until I told him I would wait til spring to open it and share it with him, along with a very nice cigar.

I bought it, anyone have any experience with it?

To add - there is nothing better than a funnier than a Scottish dude swearing at you!

To add part 2:   I had no idea of the near religious significance of the kilt. That was actually pretty interesting.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 24, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So I have found a new scotch.  We have a family friend who recently moved here from Scotland; of course everything we drink in the states is "shit" compared to the homeland.  We got into a debate about Isle of Jura...he says one of the best scotches he's tasted is the 16 year, and is not available to America, only casked if you visit Scotland .
> 
> Fuck that I said, I'll find it online!  And then I sat thru a 5 minute lecture about how I am the reason the rest of the world hates Americans...we don't accept "no".
> 
> ...



I hung out with some Scottish troops back in 03-04, I spent most of the time looking at them funny and telling them "wait, what, say that again". Good dudes though, they fucked with me and a buddy for our Texas draw, which everyone knows is bullshit, because down here in Texas we speaks right, everyone else is just doing it wrong.


----------



## digrar (Nov 24, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I hung out with some Scottish troops back in 03-04, I spent most of the time looking at them funny and telling them "wait, what, say that again".


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 25, 2016)

How'd I miss this thread previously?!

Scotch...when I'm drinking by myslef, Glenmorangie 18yr Extremely Rare;  Nectar of the fucking gods!  Even their standard 18yr is friggin solid; smooooooth.

But with my buddies, Jeremiah Weed (bourbon, if you want to call it that)...and not the fancy one either.


----------



## Dame (Nov 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fuck that I said, I'll find it online!  And then I sat thru a 5 minute lecture about how I am the reason the rest of the world hates Americans...we don't accept "no".
> 
> Bottom line, I found it online, ordered it, and he was pissed.  like really pissed.  Until I told him I would wait til spring to open it and share it with him, along with a very nice cigar.
> 
> To add - there is nothing better than a funnier than a Scottish dude swearing at you!



 OMG that is hysterical! (I can hear Billy Connolly now.)
I love that this guy hit it on the head. It would never occur to me that not accepting "no" would be a reason to dislike someone. And he's right! I teach my kids to have plans B, C, and possibly D. Those of you who know me well, know I love doing/finding things for people who think it cannot be done. I must say this once a week in one form or another: "Everything is possible. The question is, what does it take to stop you?"

Not to derail the thread but this was just a real eye opener this morning.


----------



## AWP (Nov 25, 2016)

@SpongeBob*24 sent me his picture, but I found one online to share. Bushmills Black Bush w/ two ice balls molds (yes, my inner 12 YO laughed at "black bush" and "ice balls") set.


----------



## CDG (Nov 25, 2016)

Tonight's choice:


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 25, 2016)

^ very nice choice.  Love Balvenie too!


----------



## AWP (Nov 26, 2016)

Me: Babe, could you go find this for me. Like...soon?
Wife: You're going to send me to the store, for alcohol, the day after Black Friday?
Me: I don't control the days of the week.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 26, 2016)

@Freefalling let me know if you want me to pick you u one.....


----------



## AWP (Nov 26, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> @Freefalling let me know if you want me to pick you u one.....



She couldn't find a single one in the Orlando area. One of the store managers took pity on her and said unless she needed the box or whatever, he'd give her the ice ball molds for free.

#TigerBlood


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 26, 2016)

Copy.....buying you one ASAP.  It cost me $60 (really $29) but I'm going to charge you $80 (probably negotiate to $50)....

#fattkidddhastoeat

#capitalism

#whatwouldcastrodo

:-":blkeye:


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 27, 2016)

Green Berets tackle new mission: opening a distillery

A few former SF guys are opening a distillery in St Pete. Wish them nothing but success. It sounds like there is a bunch of bureaucratic bull shit to cut through first.


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 27, 2016)

Glengoolie Blue - for the best of times.


----------



## AWP (Dec 29, 2016)

Bushmills and now Tullamore Dew. Jameson isn't even on my radar.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 29, 2016)

I love me some beer, and I dated a sommelier so I have a refined palate for wine, and historically I don't drink much liquor.  That said, my wife's nephew bought me some Woodford Reserve last month for my birthday, and that is right tasty.  I will be happy if that's all I have to drink.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 2, 2017)

Captain Morgan Rum. Because? Well I'm a Pirate.

Mixed with Coke though. No not the kind you snort.


----------



## Etype (Jan 2, 2017)

Scotch for me, mainly black label. I feel like it strikes the perfect balance of quality and price.


----------



## AWP (Jan 4, 2017)

Bushmills Black via Shadowspear shot glass.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 4, 2017)

AWP said:


> Bushmills Black via Shawdowspear shot glass.
> 
> View attachment 17595


That is friggin' sick!

Picked this up with the best intentions for NYE but, as you see, unfortunately I still haven't cracked into it.  Wait a sec...I feel a thirst coming on.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jan 6, 2017)

The past couple of months I went through a bottle of Buffalo's Trace, Leadslingers, Maker's Mark Cask Strength, and also Larceny.
1. Buffalo's Trace was pretty tasteful but nothing really stood out to me about it.
2. Leadslingers was great but also nothing really stood out to me.
3. Maker's Mark Cask Strength had just that, some strength! Very good though.
4. Larceny was fantastic. Had a very woody taste which I liked a lot. Still actually working on the bottle and I am definitely going to purchase another afterward.
The fact about all of them I do love is they are all affordable with the exception of the Maker's Mark Cask Strength being a little pricey.


----------



## Etype (Jan 6, 2017)

MichaelC said:


> 1. Knob Creek
> 2. Woodford Reserve
> 3. Maker's Mark
> 4. Bulleit Bourbon
> ...


I would insert Buffalo Trace in front of Maker's Mark.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jan 6, 2017)

Just noting that my post wasn't ranking them as best and worst, just the order in which I purchased one another.


----------



## Etype (Jan 6, 2017)

This stuff is good, I got it as a Christmas gift.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 7, 2017)

Bottles on Hand
1. Knob Creek
2. Bulleitt 10 Year
3. EH Taylor Small Batch Bonded
4. Willetts Pot Still
5. Bookers
6. Pappy Van Winkle 2012 20 yr (sealed)

Pretty sure I have like three or four others, but everything is in storage at the girl's parents house until we find a new spot.

Bookers is gasoline.  I haven't been able to find Blantons in a bit...will all the drunks stop buying it, I'd like to get my own.

Other Whiskeys:

Johnny Walker Blue (Sealed)
Laphroaig 12
Pendleton


----------



## SmokinOkie (Jan 7, 2017)

Etype said:


> This stuff is good, I got it as a Christmas gift.


Gonna have to see if it's at my local store. The one I go to has 2 aisles of misc whiskey so I just pick a different bottle each time until one sticks for a while and then press on to the next.


----------



## CDG (Feb 24, 2017)

Tonight's choice.  This is a definitely a scotch for scotch fans.  Very bold flavor.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't drink much anymore but I was never picky.  I avoid tequila, thanks to having my stomach pumped in high school.  I am not a big rum fan unless it's of a certain quality and no anything with Captain in its name is not quality.  My poison of choice in my younger years was Crown Royal in a cup... maybe an ice cube if it's hot out.


----------



## Dame (Feb 24, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> I don't drink much anymore but I was never picky.  I avoid tequila, thanks to having my stomach pumped in high school.  I am not a big rum fan unless it's of a certain quality and no anything with Captain in its name is not quality.  My poison of choice in my younger years was Crown Royal in a cup... maybe an ice cube if it's hot out.


The Canuks did the world a favor with Crown Royal.


----------



## AWP (May 31, 2017)

Bushmills Red Bush, go get you some.

Whiskey - Bushmills Irish Whiskey


----------



## Topkick (May 31, 2017)

Makers mark.


----------



## Topkick (May 31, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> I don't drink much anymore but I was never picky.  I avoid tequila, thanks to having my stomach pumped in high school.  I am not a big rum fan unless it's of a certain quality and no anything with Captain in its name is not quality.  My poison of choice in my younger years was Crown Royal in a cup... maybe an ice cube if it's hot out.



As a stupid private, I got lost walking around in Tijuana because of too much tequila. Haven't touched it since.


----------



## Gunz (May 31, 2017)

Poison.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (May 31, 2017)

AWP said:


> Bushmills Red Bush, go get you some.
> 
> Whiskey - Bushmills Irish Whiskey



Must have now......


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been on a bourbon kick lately. 

In the past month I've bought,  Elijah Craig 12 year barrel strength, 1792 Single Barrel, and Eagle Rare single barrel. All are delicious, but my favorite has to be the Elijah Craig.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 1, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Bottles on Hand
> 1. Knob Creek
> 2. Bulleitt 10 Year
> 3. EH Taylor Small Batch Bonded
> ...



I just can't justify the Pappy price. It's out of hand.


----------



## Topkick (Jul 1, 2017)

Makers Mark. A PSG in my company was KIA in OIF IV.  He always drank Makers Mark so we started a tradition of remembering him with a shot of MM at Barbecues and such. Its good shit. Many years later, I still like to have a shot in his honor!


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 1, 2017)

AWP said:


> Go forth and sin no more.


Ha! Long ago, I was pulled over at 5:30am on my way to work. I was speeding, had a red light and didn't have my license with me. I was young and cute back then and sweet talked my way out of a ticket. The cop said 'go forth and sin no more'. 

After living in Machrihanish for 5 months back in the 90's, I developed a taste for the local single malt Springbank.

For bourbon, Michter's is good for sipping.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 2, 2017)

New Favorite Bourbon = Bookers....



I'm not saying this is the batch we had, but it was up in the 128 proof range...


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 2, 2017)

View attachment 19067 
Had to buy anther bottle...


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 2, 2017)

At SHOT this year, I was introduced to Angels Envy. Omigod, that is some amaaaaaaazing stuff.


----------



## Dame (Jul 2, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> At SHOT this year, I was introduced to Angels Envy. Omigod, that is some amaaaaaaazing stuff.



Now I feel bad for having bought us all Bulleit.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 3, 2017)

Dame said:


> Now I feel bad for having bought us all Bulleit.


Don't! Bulleit is delicious stuff.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2017)

@Dame, Bulleit is incredibly appropriate for SHOT .


----------



## The Accountant (Jul 3, 2017)

I picked up a bottle of small batch Knob creek that is 120proof. I'll be cracking that open soon.

I also grabbed Woodford reserve which is good and some other bottle that I can't remember the name right now but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

Holy smokes.

Last night the guy hosting the Mayweather fight put out his best scotches to pair with our cigars.  
I was able to partake in more than my fair share of Balvenie 21 Yr Port Wood scotch.  Suddenly my Glenlivet does not appeal to me quite as much anymore....LOL


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 27, 2017)

I love port wood scotch.


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2017)

Balvenie is fucking delicious.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 27, 2017)

Just finished off my last bottle of Eagle Rare. Have a glass left of EC Barrel Proof for GOT. Need to hit back up the ABC and Package Store.


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2017)

I've been doing a bottle of the HBO GoT red blend for each episode so far. Went to the liquor store yesterday and the chick had set aside their last bottle of it, figuring I would be in to buy it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 27, 2017)

Is she the red priestess....??!?!?!!:-":blkeye:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 27, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Just finished off my last bottle of Eagle Rare. Have a glass left of EC Barrel Proof for GOT. Need to hit back up the ABC and Package Store.



Nice tradition.  May I join you?


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Is she the red priestess....??!?!?!!:-":blkeye:



If she was, it would be real awkward to explain to my wife why Melisandre is suddenly living with us.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 27, 2017)

CDG said:


> If she was, it would be real awkward to explain to my wife why Melisandre is suddenly living with us.



Wait..neckless on or off..just trying to get a picture here....:-"


----------



## CDG (Aug 27, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Wait..neckless on or off..just trying to get a picture here....:-"


Depends on how drunk I am.


----------



## 81FO (Aug 27, 2017)

Staples for the cabinet... but Makers is my go to. 

 

Can only afford Mac 21 (Sherry Cask) 1 shot at a time, it is one of the best.


----------



## AWP (Aug 27, 2017)

CDG said:


> If she was, it would be real awkward to explain to my wife why Melisandre is suddenly living with us.



I'm fine with that convo in the house, but think mine would be more favorable with Lena Headey or Rose...whatever the redheaded wildling is named.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 27, 2017)

You know nothing AWP.....:blkeye:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2017)

As much as I enjoyed the Balvenie 21, I didn't like it enough to want to spend $200.  The scotch guy at Total Wine recommended Grangestone, which I have to admit I am not familiar with.

Going to give this 18 a try in a bit, and if I really like it I'll give the 21 a shot.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm telling ya, brother...go pick up a Glenmorangie 10y for everyday ($35), 18y Extremely Rare ($100) or Nectar d'Or ($85) for better occasions.  It'll change your life.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2017)

Any of you hopheads familiar with DogFish?  Their 90 minute is my go-to IPA these days.  Today I found a 4 pack of this little gem.  DogFish 120 minutes.

Link - DogFish 120 minute 

The bottle says "ages well" so I am adding 3 of them to my collection of Bretts and Saisons for the winter.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 1, 2017)

I spent about 4 years tending bar in a fine restaurant--during my college years in my late 30's--and my Bloody Mary's were renowned. Spicy, a little hot, with celery, top shelf vodka and a jumbo grilled shrimp on the rim.

Not the best thing while recovering from diverticulitis...but a man can dream.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm not a huge fan of the 120 @Ooh-Rah . We carried it on tap for awhile at some of our establishments, but the flavor just wasn't as good as the 90. Basically, felt like the age old case of pushing it too far. In the end, I'm always going to go for Hopalicuos from Ale Asylum when looking for hops done brilliantly.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2017)

I too enjoy the 90 more than the 120.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 1, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the 120 @Ooh-Rah . We carried it on tap for awhile at some of our establishments, but the flavor just wasn't as good as the 90. Basically, felt like the age old case of pushing it too far. In the end, I'm always going to go for Hopalicuos from Ale Asylum when looking for hops done brilliantly.



I'm going to try it this weekend, and if too much I'll save the last 3 bottles to enjoy with cigars.  Double the alcohol content vs. the 9% of the 90 so I imagine it is a sipper.  Thanks for the review, I really appreciate it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 2, 2017)

DOGFISH 120 is a Unicorn around these parts.  I like it but prefer my jetfuel in a 5 gallon jug.....

Definitely recommend sticking with 90 min....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 3, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> DOGFISH 120 is a Unicorn around these parts.  I like it but prefer my jetfuel in a 5 gallon jug.....
> 
> Definitely recommend sticking with 90 min....



 I sipped a bit of the 120 this evening, it was more like a light bourbon.

However, after a lighting a Cuban cigar and smoking it for about 10 minutes, the 120 is absolutely delicious. I may have to keep this in stock when I am looking for a beer to smoke with cigars.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2017)

Drinking 12 Year Weller tonight while puffing a Blind Man's Bluff (first time trying one. It's decent).


----------



## policemedic (Sep 8, 2017)

CDG said:


> If she was, it would be real awkward to explain to my wife why Melisandre is suddenly living with us.



Nah. It's simple. Tie her up in the basement.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Nah. It's simple. Tie her up in the basement.



Why not tie them both up?


----------



## Cabbage Head (Sep 8, 2017)

Sipping on Sambuca right now.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 8, 2017)

Maker's Mark, FTW.


----------



## AWP (Sep 29, 2017)

Bushmills 10 year single malt.


----------



## Frank S. (Sep 29, 2017)

Cabbage Head said:


> Sipping on Sambuca right now.



White or black? I burned myself a couple times doing shots of flaming white. Not that it matters.


----------



## CQB (Oct 1, 2017)

Whisky (plural): Sullivan's Cove Black Label, though Blue & White labels are good, Ardbeg, Laphroiaig, Talisker & Caol Ila. When budgetary measures prevail it's Jameson & Glen Moray.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 1, 2017)

CQB said:


> Whisky (plural): Sullivan's Cove Black Label, though Blue & White labels are good, Ardbeg, Laphroiaig, Talisker & Caol Ila. When budgetary measures prevail it's Jameson & Glen Moray.



I like Laphroig, but Caol Isla is amazing. It ranks with Oban and Edradour as one of my absolute favorites


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2017)

CQB said:


> Whisky (plural): Sullivan's Cove Black Label, though Blue & White labels are good, Ardbeg, Laphroiaig, Talisker & Caol Ila. When budgetary measures prevail it's Jameson & Glen Moray.



Bunnahabhain and Auchentoshen are really nice too, as is Nadura (Glenlivet/Davis).


----------



## Gunz (Oct 1, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> White or black? I burned myself a couple times doing shots of flaming white. Not that it matters.




On my 30th birthday I was sitting at the head of a table with 12 people attending, my elbows on the table, looking at my friends through my upraised hands, both of which were engulfed in blue flames from spilled sambuca. It was a curious picture, frozen in time, their faces looking at me with attentive interest, me looking at them through flaming blue pillars, anesthetized by beer, Dewars and Mezcal...


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 1, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> On my 30th birthday I was sitting at the head of a table with 12 people attending, my elbows on the table, looking at my friends through my upraised hands, both of which were engulfed in blue flames from spilled sambuca. It was a curious picture, frozen in time, their faces looking at me with attentive interest, me looking at them through flaming blue pillars, anesthetized by beer, Dewars and Mezcal...



Whoa... I just saw that scene through _your_ eyes.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> Whoa... I just saw that scene through _your_ eyes.



Watch out @Ocoka ...  once Frank gets in your head, he's likely to steal your soul and turn you into an alien zombie warthog.


----------



## CQB (Oct 2, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> I like Laphroig, but Caol Isla is amazing. It ranks with Oban and Edradour as one of my absolute favorites


I'd have to agree, for me Caol Isla rates "Died & Gone To Heaven." On your recommendation I'll have a crack at the other two.


----------



## CQB (Oct 2, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Bunnahabhain and Auchentoshen are really nice too, as is Nadura (Glenlivet/Davis).



Looks like I have a bit of drinkin' to do between the both of you. I may be gone a while.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 2, 2017)

CQB said:


> Looks like I have a bit of drinkin' to do between the both of you. I may be gone a while.



Remember to share with us too...


----------



## Cabbage Head (Oct 2, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> White or black? I burned myself a couple times doing shots of flaming white. Not that it matters.


White....  Ice cold....


----------



## Gunz (Oct 2, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Watch out @Ocoka ...  once Frank gets in your head, he's likely to steal your soul and turn you into an alien zombie warthog.



It's too late. I got my alien zombie warthog membership card about six months ago💉🛠🗿🍕


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> It's too late. I got my alien zombie warthog membership card about six months ago💉🛠🗿🍕


And then Frank reappeared. Coincidence?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm pretty excited. I found a bottle of Yamazaki 18 for retail.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 4, 2017)

Garrison Brothers whiskey.  Found it last year and it set the standard for me.


----------



## SmokinOkie (Oct 5, 2017)

Any Redbreast fans here? Good stuff.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 5, 2017)

To any Washington people (1st SFG?)

There is a bourbon sold in your area that North Carolina does not have access to (I've checked the entire state and ABC Registry) - it is called

OOLA - Waitsburg Bourbon (see attached)

Anyone with ideas on how I can pick this up from the Washington area without physically flying there would be helpful. If anyone see's it in their area, I will happily provide funds to get it into my safe hands.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 5, 2017)

Have you asked ABC if they can order it for you?


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 5, 2017)

yes


----------



## Crimson (Oct 6, 2017)

Jameson has been my go to for a while now. Picked up a bottle of Jameson Select on a layover in Ireland (they only sell it there) it was life changing.

Tequila: Herradura is some pretty darn good stuff.

Vodka: Ketel One is great. Titos is a solid go to as well.

Bartended for 3yrs in college and the Industry go to shot was a 911 (Goldshlager and Rumpplements). If you hate yourself, you'll love this shot.


----------



## Dame (Oct 6, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> To any Washington people (1st SFG?)
> 
> There is a bourbon sold in your area that North Carolina does not have access to (I've checked the entire state and ABC Registry) - it is called
> 
> ...


Oola Waitsburg Bourbon Whiskey | Binny's Beverage Depot
I thought it had to be made in KY to be bourbon.
ETA This is shipped to IL which is a bit closer. I will find it here and PM you.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2017)

There are people who feel for a bourbon to be a bourbon it must have been made in Kentucky, however i feel that as long as it meets the mash bill of at least 51% corn, it's bourbon.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2017)

Watch: How to Perfect the Elegance of Crystal-Clear Ice

Very cool idea. Next whiskey night I'll be bringing ice with me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 9, 2017)

.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Great video for clear ice. If you like munching on ice the iceball is not for you.
> 
> The iceball looks perfect for completely blocking an airway with an invisible object.



Maybe if you are Monica Lewinsky. Otherwise, it appears to be larger than the size of your mouth.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 9, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Maybe if you are Monica Lewinsky. Otherwise, it appears to be larger than the size of your mouth.



Are you saying our former President is mega-endowed?


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 9, 2017)

I digress, back to the thread origins, I've been a fan of Balvinie Single Cask 15yr in the Sherry Finish. Pair it with a nice Tatajue Anniversary cigar and heaven awaits.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 9, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> Are you saying our former President is mega-endowed?


He lied to the People. He must have pretty big balls.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 17, 2017)

If anyone sees any of the Buffalo Trace Antique Collection on a shelf at MSRP, let me know and ill pay you cost plus shipping for the bottle. Retail price is around $89 this year.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 17, 2017)

This year's Sam Adam's Octoberfest is really REALLY good.


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 18, 2017)

I'll look on Friday for you @NavyBuyer . Store up here that makes Binny's look like a slacker. Plus I know the guy who does the ordering.


----------



## SaintKP (Oct 18, 2017)

Recently was gifted a bottle of High West Double Rye. Have to say over the past week that I've had the pleasure of drinking it, it has quickly turned into my go to drink when I want to unwind and enjoy some solitude.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 18, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> I'll look on Friday for you @NavyBuyer . Store up here that makes Binny's look like a slacker. Plus I know the guy who does the ordering.



Thanks. I hate living in a state with ABC's. It's nearly impossible to get anything. Restaurants have first priority and what's left is put into a lottery.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 18, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> This year's Sam Adam's Octoberfest is really REALLY good.
> 
> View attachment 20016



I love Sam Adams. Most of their brews are GTG!


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 20, 2017)

@NavyBuyer I can get it, but not until black Friday. I'm consulting another vendor to see if he can get for me sooner. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 20, 2017)

I used to think Evan Williams was trash...and then that was the only thing available last night...and 6 fingers in...not horrible.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2017)

Kaldak said:


> @NavyBuyer I can get it, but not until black Friday. I'm consulting another vendor to see if he can get for me sooner. I'll keep you posted.



Awesome. Any idea which bottle?


----------



## Kaldak (Oct 20, 2017)

I do not at this juncture. Do you have a preference you'd like to steer me towards?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2017)

GTS if possible, but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 29, 2017)

Just opened up a bottle of Basil Hayden's. Pretty freaking good, never had it before.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Oct 29, 2017)

Tonight it's Old Forester. Nothing fancy, but simple and decent. Just finished off some Elijah Craig last night and that was ok but better mixed with coke


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 29, 2017)

My favorite OF is the 1920.

Went hunting over the weekend and got a bottle of Rock Hill Farms SB.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Oct 29, 2017)

I've never tried the 1920, but I like the regular stuff. 

I think my favorite overall is Makers 46, but I'm starting to get more and more into ryes at this point.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 4, 2017)

Scored a bottle of Parker's Heritage 11 tonight. Can't wait for a special night to crack it open.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 5, 2017)

Today's pickups included two different variants of Buffalo Trace Experimental Collection. One made with oats, the other with rice.

Still haven't found any Buffalo Trace Antique Collection or Pappy. But the hunt is still on going... plan to hit up Michigan tomorrow.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 6, 2017)

@NavyBuyer I'm still on the hunt for the Antique. Apparently, it is hard to get your hands on due to the limited number of bottles. I can keep an eye out for Pappy too if you'd like. I have a bottle of the 18yr, but you'd have to kill me to get me to give it up, and even that might not be enough


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2017)

Haha. I am a big fan of the 15 year expression.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 8, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> Just opened up a bottle of Basil Hayden's. Pretty freaking good, never had it before.



Stuff is good, wouldnt be my first go to.. but I'd get it. I never see it around here though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 9, 2017)

So I didn't drink this last night, but last week in Houston I got my hands on one of the limited runs of Bulleitt Cask Strength...mercy.  It was smooth...and 62.5% ABV...compared to most bourbons at 42-45% ABV.  Drank about half that with a friend of mine over the course of a night...so glad I had a ton of ham to absorb that.


----------



## The Accountant (Dec 9, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I didn't drink this last night, but last week in Houston I got my hands on one of the limited runs of Bulleitt Cask Strength...mercy.  It was smooth...and 62.5% ABV...compared to most bourbons at 42-45% ABV.  Drank about half that with a friend of mine over the course of a night...so glad I had a ton of ham to absorb that.



Methinks you need to get your hands on Knob Creek single barrel reserve. It's 120 proof and smooth. Knob Creek is my go-to. 

Jameson Black Barrel is really good and worth a try as well.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2017)

Great little picture that talks about Scotch flavoring


----------



## CDG (Dec 27, 2017)

Jameson Caskmates Stout goes rather well with _Peaky Blinders._


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 29, 2017)

It's not liquor, but picked up a 6 pack of Sierra Nevada Torpedo Extra IPA, not gonna lie this is the best beer I've had in a while not to mention the first IPA I've actually enjoyed.


The smell leaves a lot to be desired though.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 29, 2017)

You should try New England style IPA. Once you go New England, you never go back.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 29, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> You should try New England style IPA. Once you go New England, you never go back.



I'll have to check it out sometime, any brand in particular you'd reccomend?


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 29, 2017)

What part of the US are from? I can't think of any national types offering a New England Style Ipa.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm out in Nebraska, found some down in Lincoln called  Epic New England Style IPA. Will stop by and pick some up when down there again.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 30, 2017)

SaintKP said:


> I'll have to check it out sometime, any brand in particular you'd reccomend?


Blue Point Hoptical Illusion is a good NE IPA.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Blue Point Hoptical Illusion is a good NE IPA.
> 
> View attachment 20739



I miss my "hate" button for no reason other than you have green grass, an outdoor beer, and the Webber going....while I get ready to take my afternoon walk...in negative 10 degree weather; with a wind chill that is closer to -30 degrees.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I miss my "hate" button for no reason other than you have green grass, an outdoor beer, and the Webber going....while I get ready to take my afternoon walk...in negative 10 degree weather; with a wind chill that is closer to -30 degrees.



I'll trade that beautiful Marine ass of yours anyday....I want to live somewhere so cold the only thing you can do is ski or make babies and either way drink strong IPAs and cheap vodka....


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I miss my "hate" button for no reason other than you have green grass, an outdoor beer, and the Webber going....while I get ready to take my afternoon walk...in negative 10 degree weather; with a wind chill that is closer to -30 degrees.



That's an 80* difference between us. I'd much rather have snow to go play in pow.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 30, 2017)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I'll trade that beautiful Marine ass of yours anyday....I want to live somewhere so cold the only thing you can do is ski or make babies and either way drink strong IPAs and cheap vodka....


Well...the plus side of "it feels like -32 degrees" is that there are no lift lines for me and the family!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 30, 2017)

I always said I'd make it up to Lutsen. For some reason  whenever I decided to to go I wound up at Granite Peak or one of the areas near the Dells.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Dec 31, 2017)

Picked up some Johnnie Walker Blenders Batch and it was surprisingly smooth! Havent really tried much blended but it wasn't too shabby


----------



## CDG (Jan 1, 2018)

Paramagician said:


> Picked up some Johnnie Walker Blenders Batch and it was surprisingly smooth! Havent really tried much blended but it wasn't too shabby



Only Communists drink blended scotch.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 1, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Well...the plus side of "it feels like -32 degrees" is that there are no lift lines for me and the family!



Your pic reminded me of a Santa Fe trip, not quite -35 but it was cold that day, no crowd at all.



Anywho, story time over...Alchemist Heady-Topper is a really good NE IPA too!!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck finding that beer anywhere close to Nebraska.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 1, 2018)

You rite!!!!  Although I did find 120 min IPA deep in Tornado Alley and preceeded to drink 3 of them for dinner!  

I'll look unto some CO and NM breweries and report back.

I know it's west coast...but OK Coop F5 is pretty damn good!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks like they might actually shut down the Government this time. Picked up a 1.75L of Very Old Barton for $24. Not bad for the price. What it lacks in complexity it makes up for it in smoothness. The 94 proof is a better buy and not that much higher in price.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> You should try New England style IPA. Once you go New England, you never go back.


IPAs need to go away...  too many over hopped beers out there, so bitter you can't taste anything after the first sip.  Hops are for finishing beer, they shouldn't be the only/overpowering flavor in the beer.  MOO...

a well balnced beer with depth and breadth of flavor is much more to my liking...  a good stout, porter, true pilsner, true lager, amber ales, brown ales...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 19, 2018)

[QUOTE


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

x SF med said:


> IPAs need to go away


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 21024



Ugh, anything with an IBU over 90-100 is bitter as acid...  sorry...  there are other flavors in beer besides hops.  So, go ahead be a "beer sheep" and jump on the IPA bandwagon...  you do realize India pale ales were developed to mask poor quality ingredients in the brewing process, right?


Let's agree to disagree on this subject....  even though I am right, again...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

x SF med said:


> you do realize India pale ales were developed to mask poor quality ingredients in the brewing process, right?



I scoff at your biased ignorance good sir!  May a case of Natural Light land on your doorstep!

India pale ale - All About Beer

The story of India pale ale (IPA) is one of the most romantic in the history of beer. At the height of its empire, Britain had emigrants, sailors and troops all around the world—with India being one of its most important outposts. All demanded beer, but India itself was too warm for brewing. To meet that need, London brewers who supplied ale learned through experience that the voyage to India could be tough on perishable beers.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I scoff at your biased ignorance good sir!  May a case of Natural Light land on your doorstep!
> 
> India pale ale - All About Beer
> 
> The story of India pale ale (IPA) is one of the most romantic in the history of beer. At the height of its empire, Britain had emigrants, sailors and troops all around the world—with India being one of its most important outposts. All demanded beer, but India itself was too warm for brewing. To meet that need, London brewers who supplied ale learned through experience that the voyage to India could be tough on perishable beers.




It still doesn't change the fact that the majority of IPAs taste like thistles soaked in battery acid for the most part...

Natural light?  May you contract some horrible STD that makes your junk fall off....  real beers don't need to be IPAs...  Yeungling, Moose Drool, Czechmate, Pig's Ass Porter, Helles Lager, Diesel, Slow Elk... all well below 95 IBU and very flavorful.


----------



## AWP (Jan 19, 2018)

Bourbon....I've tried Maker's Mark and found it okay. My preferred beverage is anything produced by Bushmills. Jamesons is crap, Tullamore Dew is okay, so...bourbon. Woodford Reserve. How does that stack up against Maker's Mark or Bushmills? Yes, they are two different beasts, I get it, but translate Woodford Reserve into "something my Irish whiskey drinking ass who found Makers Mark to be meh" can understand.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

AWP said:


> Bourbon....I've tried Maker's Mark and found it okay.



Have you tried Knob Creek?


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Have you tried Knob Creek?


That's my go-to Bourbon. I've been wanting to try their Rye. 
The new Jack Daniels Rye is good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> That's my go-to Bourbon. I've been wanting to try their Rye.



The rye is very good, although I prefer corn.  For those not in the know, Knob Creek is put out by Jim Beam. 
Beam is also responsible for Bookers.  Bookers my boy, is one very. fine. bourbon.

Be warned though, Bookers is a bit pricer and 125 proof (vs. the 100 proof of Knob Creek).  It's also so damn smooth, you won't know it is 125 proof until your a little fucked up and wondering why!  LOL  (ask me how I know)


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 19, 2018)

x SF med said:


> IPAs need to go away...  too many over hopped beers out there, so bitter you can't taste anything after the first sip.  Hops are for finishing beer, they shouldn't be the only/overpowering flavor in the beer.  MOO...
> 
> a well balnced beer with depth and breadth of flavor is much more to my liking...  a good stout, porter, true pilsner, true lager, amber ales, brown ales...



I implore you to try a New England Style then. No bitterness at all.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is my list of my five favorite bourbons, to include ryes, that I have had bottles of during 2017.

1) Kentucky Owl Rye
2) EH Taylor Single Barrel
3) EH Taylor Small Batch
4) Elijah Craig BP Batch B517
5) Elmer T Lee

Best pour Ive had all year is Pappy Van Winkle 15.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 19, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Here is my list of my five favorite bourbons, to include ryes, that I have had bottles of during 2017.
> 
> 1) Kentucky Owl Rye
> 2) EH Taylor Single Barrel
> ...



Are these local?  Other than the Pappy Van Winkle, I've not tried (or even heard of) the other ones.  Guess I need to get out more.


----------



## AWP (Jan 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Have you tried Knob Creek?



Let me see if it is available in my....restricted location. I know Woodford Reserve is available.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Are these local?  Other than the Pappy Van Winkle, I've not tried (or even heard of) the other ones.  Guess I need to get out more.


All national brands. Kentucky Owl is on their 1st batch of rye and 7th for bourbon.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 19, 2018)

Bourbon Brands by Company - Kentucky Distillers Association


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2018)

AWP said:


> Yes, they are two different beasts, I get it, but translate Woodford Reserve into "something my Irish whiskey drinking ass who found Makers Mark to be meh" can understand.


Challenge accepted.

It's like stepping from the dewy moors onto the rolling Appalachian hills, to be greeted with a glass filled with the joyful tears of sweet Kentucky angels come to welcome you home (so long as you don't step on any used needles in the process).

Double oaked Woodford transcends even that level of happiness.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 20, 2018)

Allayall...  come out here for a visit....  a transplanted Carolina moonshiner, former 3rd Battboy and 18D...  distilling some fine spirits...  a Bourbon like silk, and the moonshine....  heaven!  He finally started doing Vodka and Rye...  Huckleberry cream liqueur. anybody?  Makes a great adult milkshake.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 20, 2018)

A propos of nothing.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 2, 2018)

Opening a bottle of Whistle Pig 12 year..


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 5, 2018)

Just scored a bottle of Van Winkle Lot B at retail, $69.


----------



## Evans (Feb 14, 2018)

This was tonight's drink.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 14, 2018)

I’ve always been a bourbon man. Love the shit and I don’t discriminate I fuck all types of bourbon.

Lately... past month or so, after watching The Big Lebowski I’ve been on the Caucasian.

Don’t judge me!!! ((shame))


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2018)

I knew it!

When it comes to making it into your 90s, booze actually beats exercise, according to a long-term study.

Study says drinking alcohol is key to living past 90


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> I’ve been on the Caucasian.



I don't discriminate, but that's my preferred type.

Or are we still talking about booze?


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> I don't discriminate, but that's my preferred type.
> 
> Or are we still talking about booze?



Still booze. Every time I watch The Big Lebowski I get stuck on White Russians for a few months.


----------



## CQB (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## SaintKP (Mar 2, 2018)

@CQB Awesome glasses, did you get them specially etched or from a website? Love the second to last Mark Twain one.


----------



## digrar (Mar 2, 2018)

CQB said:


> View attachment 21650



I'm pretty sure happiness is a belt fed weapon.


----------



## CQB (Mar 2, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> @CQB Awesome glasses, did you get them specially etched or from a website? Love the second to last Mark Twain one.



I cannot reveal the location of the Trappist Monastery where toothless monks toiled by candlelight to create those masterpieces.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2018)

A coworker introduced me to gin/ vodka and tonic. He's a dick.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 18, 2018)

Kettle One & Bombay Saphire


----------



## CQB (Mar 18, 2018)

AWP said:


> A coworker introduced me to gin/ vodka and tonic. He's a dick.


You’re well on the way to vodka martini’s. 
.


----------



## AWP (Mar 18, 2018)

CQB said:


> You’re well on the way to vodka martini’s.
> .



I'm well on the way to a failing liver.


----------



## CQB (Mar 18, 2018)

A vodka martini can assist, one is beautiful, six introduced me to the ninth circle of hell.


----------



## Dame (Mar 18, 2018)

Speaking of which, I actually had a headache this morning from the Canadian whiskey I indulged in for the Irish holy day. Serves me right.


ETA: I did use it to wash down corned beef and cabbage though.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 20, 2018)

Because science!

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3654939121195787&id=146505212039213


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 20, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Because science!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=3654939121195787&id=146505212039213



Why didn't I think of this sooner. My 4 year old hates the fizz and now she'll nap longer.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 25, 2018)

I am drinking the last of a very good petit verdot that I obtained last fall.  <sigh> It really is wonderful.  I am pondering if there may be any more of this vintage to be had by the maker.  I have to make this glass last a little longer.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 25, 2018)

@Chopstick I do a fair amount of wine collecting and auctioning. Give me the vitner, vintage, and vineyard and I can look for you.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 25, 2018)

@Kaldak thanks for the assist.  I know where to get it if the maker has any left.  Can I afford it, is the question LOL


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 25, 2018)

Iced tea and tequila

Oh where have you been all of my life and why did it take so long for you to come into it.


----------



## Box (Mar 26, 2018)

Louis Jadot Beaune Burgundy
Wild Turkey American Honey
Guinness 

...you cant have just one poison


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 26, 2018)

Box said:


> Guinness



With the obsession of all things IPA (guilty!) sometimes Guinness gets pushed out of the rotation and forgotten.  Had a few over St. Pats (of course!) and really enjoyed.  Back into the fridge and rotation it goes....


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 26, 2018)

I hear you on the cost aspect @Chopstick , lol


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 26, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> I hear you on the cost aspect @Chopstick , lol


Sometimes I tend to not realize but apparently I have expensive taste.  It's all fun and games at the tasting until you see the price  list.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 26, 2018)

What other rums to mix with Coke?


----------



## Gunz (Mar 26, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> What other rums to mix with Coke?



Or not to mix with anything...

Filter Age | Diplomático Rum


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 26, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> What other rums to mix with Coke?


OMG I was at this place the other day Home
You could spend the rest of your life answering that question there!  
I lost count how many drinks I tried but I do recall enjoying the very tasty rum flight at the beginning.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Or not to mix with anything...
> 
> Filter Age | Diplomático Rum



Is this now considered the currency in Venezuela?


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 26, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> What other rums to mix with Coke?



I have some tasty Cuban rums.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 26, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> I have some tasty Cuban rums.



Was just talking about this with a friend.  I've been trying to source some of that from my Cuban Cigar source.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Was just talking about this with a friend.  I've been trying to source some of that from my Cuban Cigar source.



Havana Club is probably the most common, I haven't tried any I didn't like and I normally don't like Rum.  

As an aside, if Trump is willing to negotiate with Rocket Man; he should open up dialogue with Cuba.


----------



## Box (Mar 27, 2018)

More on favorite poisons.....

Never, 
EVER...
...cook with wine that you wouldn't want to drink

Never,
EVER... 
...mix good liquor with anything (maybe an ice cube if it is absolutely necessary)

If you are pouring booze into a cup full of soda - just know that the universe becomes unstable if you use anything but a 'house-brand' liquor.   Artisans put a lot of effort into making the good stuff taste like good stuff - we all die a little when someone pours *good* sippin' liquor into a cup full of cola
...in fact, just thinking about it is causing me to experience shortness of breath, chest pain, and a dull throbbing pain in my arm, back, jaw, and neck


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2018)

Box said:


> Never,
> EVER...
> ...cook with wine that you wouldn't want to drink
> 
> ...



Good god, thank you.  Even the addition of ice to a scotch or bourbon (especially bourbon) should be a no-go.  Yes, ice in a glass can sometimes give a few moments of a sharper taste, but you end of with a glass of watered down goodness sooner than you might think.

If a scotch is too peaty?  Light up a quality cigar to pair with....everything changes and life is even more wonderful than it already was.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 27, 2018)

Box said:


> More on favorite poisons.....
> 
> Never,
> EVER...
> ...



Lol. I enjoy Makers Mark by itself and would never mix it with anything, but a Jack and Coke hits the spot as well. So, I guess it depends on ones definition of good liquor.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2018)

My dad died almost a year ago and his drink was Petri and Diet Coke. Towards the end he evolved to E&J, so this Father’s Day I will be drinking E&J Cokes...otherwise known as , “Dad, make me one of those things you drink....”


----------



## Box (Mar 27, 2018)

hahahaha....
Jack and Coke is awesome.

Single Barrel Select or Gentleman Jack are also awesome - but dear god, don't spill your soda into a glass of Single Barrel Select or Gentleman Jack
Bacardi and Coke is also awesome - just don't use Bacardi 8-Year in your Cuba-Libre 
A scotch and soda is great with Johnnie Walker Red - but for the love of basketball, just don't use Blue Label 

It isn't _spaghetti and meatballs _when good liquor is tainted - its more like _lamb and tuna fish_



_...just my two cents though, I could be wrong_


----------



## 757 (Mar 27, 2018)

Tequila  Side note: if you guys/gals happen to end up in Blacksburg, VA, I highly recommend stopping at TOTS (Top of the Stairs) and ordering a Rail, a.k.a. the finisher.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 27, 2018)

Box said:


> More on favorite poisons.....
> 
> Never,
> EVER...
> ...



I've had some fantastic Manhattan's that were made with hard to buy bourbons, to include Michter's 20. I've also experienced ORVW10 mixed with Coke and Dr. Pepper. It's fucking delish! 

I say enjoy your spirits with whatever makes your pallet happy. One man's trash is another man's garbage. Some people love peat, others despise it. At the end of the day it's their cash and mouth, not mine.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 27, 2018)

Wait...so that time I mixed Pappy Van Winkle with Dr. Pepper _wasn't _a good idea?


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 27, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Wait...so that time I mixed Pappy Van Winkle with Dr. Pepper _wasn't _a good idea?



Its a great idea. In fact, not very long ago, most bourbon sat on store shelves. I could get a BTAC bottle in May even. ORVW10, Old Fitz, WLW, all could be easily had for cheap. I wish I could go back to my Marine time and save/not open all of it. I could probably buy a summer beach house.


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 27, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Its a great idea. In fact, not very long ago, most bourbon sat on store shelves. I could get a BTAC bottle in May even. ORVW10, Old Fitz, WLW, all could be easily had for cheap. I wish I could go back to my Marine time and save/not open all of it. I could probably buy a summer beach house.



I feel the same way, don't get me wrong I'm not going to turn down a chance to try "bucket list bourbons" but maybe it's just my nostalgia but I've always enjoyed myself more when drinking for fun instead of for an experience. 

Fireball gets knocked for being mediocre but some of the best stories I can remember started with that versus VW or other high tier liquors.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 7, 2018)

Cracked my last bottle of Kentucky Owl Rye just now. I'l sure miss this bottle once it's gone. Rumor has it Batch 2 is a lower proof. Bummer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2018)

For months I have been seeking bottle of Blantons.  I have been failing.


----------



## Devildoc (May 7, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Double oaked Woodford Reserve is a bourbon favorite, though.



This is what I like, too....


----------



## CQB (May 8, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> I like Laphroaig, Caol Isla, Oban, and Edradour (especially the port wood cask).  I'll have to give that Balvenie a try sometime.


Marry me! (that's a joke Joyce, but I do like your taste in liquor)...vice is nice...


----------



## CQB (May 8, 2018)

Rye vs. barley, I know wot wins.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 8, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> For months I have been seeking bottle of Blantons.  I have been failing.


Yeah I had trouble last year.  I haven't bought a new one since finishing the last one I had.

Finally broke down and bought DelBac Dorado, a Bourbon Style Malt aged in Mesquite Barrels from down in Tucson. (I say bourbon style because I'm a Kentucky Bourbon snob).  It's pretty dang good.  But I tell you...when you stop drinking often and you get fitter...you can get sicker.


----------



## Gunz (May 13, 2018)

Black & tans. It's an art I'm trying to perfect. The one on the left is the best I've managed. Course, I drink the ones I botch . The "tan" beer is poured first, with a good head. Then the "black", the Guiness, is drizzled over the back of a spoon ever so slowly onto the head. With luck you get a well defined line between the two.


----------



## CDG (May 13, 2018)

Sam Adams '76 might be the best summer beer ever. Holy fuck.


----------



## 256 (May 13, 2018)

CDG said:


> Sam Adams '76 might be the best summer beer ever. Holy fuck.



Interesting you posted that date. I was given this, it was from my wife’s grandfather after he passed away. It’ll be me and my two son’s first drink when they turn 18(ish). Lol


----------



## Topkick (May 13, 2018)

CDG said:


> Sam Adams '76 might be the best summer beer ever. Holy fuck.



I really like Sam Adams beers. I think I've liked them all so far. So thanks to @CDG, I will be trying this very soon.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 14, 2018)

CDG said:


> Sam Adams '76 might be the best summer beer ever. Holy fuck.



It is quite the interesting brew. It tastes hoppy, but I don’t get the nearly instant migraine after drinking one.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 23, 2018)

Picked up a bottle of Glenfiddich 18 year small batch reserve to share with a buddy during his wedding festivities. Will report back when I've sampled!


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 23, 2018)

Normally it's Jameson and Glenfiddich but as of last week...Auchentoshan 12


----------



## DozerB (Aug 24, 2018)

Tin Cup is phenomenal.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> .Auchentoshan 12


Try the Auchentoshan 18, or Cask Reserve 20
Bunnahabhain 18 is great too.
Glenmorangie.
the Glenlivet-Davis Nadura 18, 24 or 30


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 25, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Try the Auchentoshan 18, or Cask Reserve 20
> Bunnahabhain 18 is great too.
> Glenmorangie.
> the Glenlivet-Davis Nadura 18, 24 or 30



headed to Class 6 tomorrow...


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> headed to Class 6 tomorrow...



take out a loan first, none of those single malts is inexpensive.

For Bourbon...  Willie's Big Horn Bourbon, good luck finding it...  distilled by a former 3rd Batt Ranger turned 18D, he grew up in the hills of NC, so imagine how tasty his honey moonshine might be...  just think pizza after SERE.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 26, 2018)

Checking in from the Glenfiddich: dangerously smooth with a nice smoky/spicy finish. It was hard not to continue drinking it after the wedding celebrations started


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2018)

After much searching and unwillingness to overpay, I have secured two bottles of Blantons.  Nursed a glass last night with a cigar....switched to scotch after it was gone.  This is not “Drink alone” bourbon.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> After much searching and unwillingness to overpay, I have secured two bottles of Blantons.  Nursed a glass last night with a cigar....switched to scotch after it was gone.  This is not “Drink alone” bourbon.


I need to go find another bottle, they're just started gotten some Willett's Pot still out here.  When it comes to Blanton's how far are you from collecting the 8 different cork tops?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> I need to go find another bottle, they're just started gotten some Willett's Pot still out here.  When it comes to Blanton's how far are you from collecting the 8 different cork tops?



DAMN YOU THUNDER!

Up until reading this I did not even know that there were different corks to collect....it's difficult enough to find the stuff up here; now I have to be aware of the freeking corks too?  

Thanks a lot man.  LOL


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 27, 2018)

x SF med said:


> Try the Auchentoshan 18, or Cask Reserve 20
> Bunnahabhain 18 is great too.
> Glenmorangie.
> the Glenlivet-Davis Nadura 18, 24 or 30



Settled on Jameson Caskmates "Stout"...


----------



## CQB (Aug 28, 2018)

After the Cardhu we attacked the cellar. One was shite, great for salad dressing, but the others were, shall I say, unfarking believable


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 28, 2018)

Let's keep our voices down today...damn Jamesons.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 13, 2018)

If you like bourbon and like maple syrup.. adding Knob Creek Smoked Maple is an absolute MUST for this upcoming winter... 



Winter is coming.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Oct 2, 2018)

The man's wife just died.
His wife's gift from the grave, a puppy, killed in front of him.
His ride stolen, during a home invasion that same night.
Yeah he's probably pissed.
So I drink all of his Bourbon.
But it's a good thing I grabbed it, I heard his house blew up too.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 3, 2018)

Jameson w/ two ice cubes, or on occasion mixed with _real_ ginger beer.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Jameson w/ two ice cubes, or on occasion mixed with _real_ ginger beer.



Jameson is the Corona of Irish whisky.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 3, 2018)

Best Mexican whiskey I ever did have


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2018)

MikeDelta said:


> Best Mexican whiskey I ever did have



We've banned lesser men for such sacrilege...

#TeamBushmills


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 3, 2018)

Man...I got whiskey rank pulled on me


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 15, 2018)

I am looking for a top shelf rum to mix with coke.

Bacardi 8 or 10?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2018)

IMO...top shelf liquor don't mixed with coke, it gets sipped.  Where's @Ooh-Rah ? If you want something that tastes good and mixes fine: Cruzan.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 15, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> I am looking for a top shelf rum to mix with coke.
> 
> Bacardi 8 or 10?



Drink the Bacardi on the rocks.

For mixing, or if you run out of gas on the way to the party:

:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 15, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> I am looking for a top shelf rum to mix with coke.
> 
> Bacardi 8 or 10?


Since you asked for top shelf, here’s what I would suggest:

Flor de Cana 12 or 18 yr are both great at $40-$50. 

Four square rum is also good but pricey.  

Hope this helps.

To add - the flor de cana is more available (here anyhow) and really smooth, for 50$ the 18yr is hard to beat.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 15, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> IMO...top shelf liquor don't mixed with coke, it gets sipped.  Where's @Ooh-Rah ? If you want something that tastes good and mixes fine: Cruzan.



I'll disagree. Just because it costs more and is typically smoother, drink to what you think tastes good.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 15, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> I am looking for a top shelf rum to mix with coke.
> 
> Bacardi 8 or 10?



Jumping off of what @ThunderHorse said;
Cruzan Black Strap Rum is a go to of mine for what I like mixing with cola/cream soda.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 15, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> I'll disagree. Just because it costs more and is typically smoother, drink to what you think tastes good.


I agree with your disagreement.  IMHO, scotches and bourbons are to be sipped; not mixed.  If you cannot tolerate them neat, then drink a better quality hooch.  The rare exception being a quality Old Fashioned.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 15, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> If you like bourbon and like maple syrup.. adding Knob Creek Smoked Maple is an absolute MUST for this upcoming winter...
> 
> 
> 
> Winter is coming.



Hmmmm......

......
.........

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm....

Yup.

I'm gonna get me drunk off pancakes


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I agree with your disagreement.  IMHO, scotches and bourbons are to be sipped; not mixed.  If you cannot tolerate them neat, then drink a better quality hooch.  The rare exception being a quality Old Fashioned.



I've drank Pappy 15 mixed with Coke before. Fucking delicious.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 15, 2018)

Hate because....you’re drinking Pappy/Cokes and I have not even sipped a Pappy yet!


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 15, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> I've drank Pappy 15 mixed with Coke before. Fucking delicious.




I support this decision, there is a time for sipping and contemplating and then there is a time when you want to mix a high tier anejo with peach tea.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 15, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Hate because....you’re drinking Pappy/Cokes and I have not even sipped a Pappy yet!



If I could take back all those bottles I chugged back in the early 2000's I could probably retire.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> I'll disagree. Just because it costs more and is typically smoother, drink to what you think tastes good.


I won't begrudge a man for drinking the sissy drinks when they taste good either.  Just load it with alcohol.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 15, 2018)

Bunch of whiskey snobs!

Makers Mark on two ice cubes 3 finger pour and hide the bottle after my third glass.  

Jim Beam at the deer camp,  BYOB as I'm gonna dance in the fire by nights end.  

Wild Turkey American Honey on my pancakes please! 

Select Club Pecan Praline on my vanilla ice cream.

And I never turn down Crown Royal... Ever! 

I'll drink all that other high dollar bullshit too,  but I sure as hell ain't buying it.  It all taste the same after the first glass anyway.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2018)

Brother In Law in town, decided to finally open up the Jim Beam Signature Spanish Brandy finished Bourbon...it was soooo smooth.  The hints of Brandy were nice.


----------



## wp18 (Nov 15, 2018)

I just got a bottle of tyrconnel Irish whiskey the other day and it's easily one of my favorites now


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 16, 2018)

Yellow Dot...my buddy left it on purpose..


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 16, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Bunch of whiskey snobs!.



Wouldn't say I'm a snob. If it tastes good I'll drink it. One of my favorite bourbons is a $35 bottle. But, I'm also not afraid to go out and treat myself to a few really nice bottles a couple of times per year. I just don't tell ny wife the real price. 

"Oh that one, yea I paid $150 for it." Instead of,  "Oh that one, yea I paid $600 for it." We have a mutual agreement in that I don't ask how much she spends on clothes and she leaves my bourbon collection alone.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 16, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Bunch of whiskey snobs!



Heh. We can go real poison.

I'm sure plenty of us can bring up the reeeeal bottom drawer shit we've come across, in the shadowy corners of the globe.

How many of you have been unfortunate enough to come across this shit:







Yes, it does look like rubbing alcohol.

Yes, it does taste like it looks.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 16, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> that one, yea I paid $150 for it." Instead of, "Oh that one, yea I paid $600 for it


I can't knock a guy for spending big money on a good bourbon. I just  haven't found anything I like more than Makers Mark. But then again I haven't tried anything else since I found it.☺️


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 16, 2018)

Larceny Bourbon is worth a try. Pretty good stuff, full and sweet.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 18, 2018)

Happy, happy, happy....


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 18, 2018)

Tonight we are having gin, Bombay Sapphire.  But if you hit search I think I have posted that already. A bunch.


----------



## Kakashi66223 (Nov 19, 2018)

@Diamondback 2/2 if you like Crown, give Pendleton a try if you haven't already.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 19, 2018)

Kakashi66223 said:


> View attachment 24981
> @Diamondback 2/2 if you like Crown, give Pendleton a try if you haven't already.


Well, Pendleton is Canadian...it's just bottled in Oregon.

Had some Makers Mark as my desert, I never drink during the week, but it was only 8PM and the FIL was in our house.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 22, 2018)

I am thankful for belated birthday gifts!


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 22, 2018)

Dessert


----------



## SaintKP (Nov 22, 2018)

Have a friend that runs a speakeasy esque bar was treated to some Ichiro Malt and Grain, for my first ever Japanese whiskey I think I'm in love.


----------



## digrar (Nov 22, 2018)

Marine0311 said:


> I am looking for a top shelf rum to mix with coke.
> 
> Bacardi 8 or 10?



Bundaberg Rum would be the appropriate choice.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am thankful for belated birthday gifts!
> 
> View attachment 25045




Great Present.........I'm still rocking a bottle I got as a gift from a buddy:




Yes that's IKEA furniture......


----------



## Topkick (Nov 23, 2018)

Really dig that bottle cap...might buy a bottle just to get the lid.  Plus, its bourbon so....


----------



## Muppet (Nov 23, 2018)

Anybody hear of a "godfather"? Jack, amaretto, coke and an orange peal.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 26, 2018)

@Topkick if you want some of the tops (they spell out BLANTONS if you collect them all) PM me and I'll send you a handful.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 26, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> @Topkick if you want some of the tops (they spell out BLANTONS if you collect them all) PM me and I'll send you a handful.


Thanks, Brother! After reading these posts, I just asked my in- laws to get me a bottle of Blanton's for Christmas. I enjoy Bourbon and horse racing so its a win- win. Id like to have a couple of those tops. PM on the way!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Thanks, Brother! After reading these posts, I just asked my in- laws to get me a bottle of Blanton's for Christmas.


Depending where you reside, that may be a more difficult request to fill than you know.

I also collect the caps, I keep getting the same damn 3!


----------



## Topkick (Nov 26, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Depending where you reside, that may be a more difficult request to fill than you know.
> 
> I also collect the caps, I keep getting the same damn 3!



I was afraid of that, but I am fairly close to the bourbon trail.. so I'm hopeful.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 27, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> @Topkick if you want some of the tops (*they spell out BLANTONS if you collect them all*) PM me and I'll send you a handful.



This is data I did not know......challenge accepted!!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 27, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> This is data I did not know......challenge accepted!!!!!!!


I'm about to say fuck it and just buy the damn caps I'm missing! 

Shop — Blanton's Bourbon Shop


----------



## Topkick (Nov 27, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I'm about to say fuck it and just buy the damn caps I'm missing!
> 
> Shop — Blanton's Bourbon Shop



We could possibly do some trading in the future if somebody has duplicates.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Depending where you reside, that may be a more difficult request to fill than you know.
> 
> I also collect the caps, I keep getting the same damn 3!



I'll try harder next time.


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 29, 2018)

The Glenlivet 12


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 7, 2018)

Current status:


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 7, 2018)

Not too bad...


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 9, 2018)

My first gallon of cider this year, I took about a quart and reduced it to a half cup of screaming awesomeness nectar.  

Combined that with , a dash of cinnamon and a dash of nutmeg = Troll Juice!

The other combination is just straight cider with the Honey Moonshine and spices.

Finally - this little bit of heaven is divine straight, on the rocks, in BBQ sauce... and I'll be finding other ways to enhance it.

LL


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 18, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Have a friend that runs a speakeasy esque bar was treated to some Ichiro Malt and Grain, for my first ever Japanese whiskey I think I'm in love.



I tried Hibiki as part of flight at one of these whiskey joints in town. It tasted a lot like scotch only way lighter and was some outstanding stuff.

Bourbon: Four Roses (heavenly), Bulleit, Buffalo Trace, Wild Turkey, Filibuster( VA whiskey that started in DC, phenomenal)

Best Beer ever: Horny Goat anything specifically, their Salted Caramel Brown Ale, and the Chocolate Peanut Butter Imperial Porter


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 19, 2018)

Got a bottle of George T Stagg tonight at MSRP. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## PDL (Dec 19, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> New Favorite Bourbon = Bookers....
> 
> View attachment 19065
> 
> I'm not saying this is the batch we had, but it was up in the 128 proof range...


I don't see how this can be good.

Anything 64% strength is just going to taste like paint thinner.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 19, 2018)

Shiiit. You need to try GTS HAZMAT. It's 70.9%


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2018)

PDL said:


> I don't see how this can be good.
> 
> Anything 64% strength is just going to taste like paint thinner.


You’ve been drinking the wrong bourbon my boy. Last year we had been drinking knob Creek and ran out, My buddy opened up a bottle of bookers that was so smooth I kept drinking it like knob Creek.

Big mistake. LOL


----------



## PDL (Dec 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You’ve been drinking the wrong bourbon my boy. Last year we had been drinking knob Creek and ran out, My buddy opened up a bottle of bookers that was so smooth I kept drinking it like I do knob Creek.
> 
> Big mistake. LOL


Well, I'll have to give it a shot if I see it then.

I'm not a huge bourbon drinker but Woodford reserve is excellent and doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Dec 19, 2018)

I very rarely turn down a bottle of Maker's 46. Woodford reserve is a solid choice, and Ive been making a conscious effort to try something new every chance I get. Just to see whats out there.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 19, 2018)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Ive been making a conscious effort to try something new every chance I get. Just to see whats out there.



I've always pretty much stuck to Maker's and actually still enjoy good ole Jack Daniels. Bourbon is my drink of choice and I like to try different brands. I usually stick with what works without paying a lot. Looking to try some Blanton's soon, though.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Dec 19, 2018)

@Topkick I've seen Blanton's mentioned on here a few times and if I see it while out and about I plan on grabbing some. If Im not mistaken, thats the bourbon that has 12 or so collectible corks right? Or is that something else?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 19, 2018)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> @Topkick I've seen Blanton's mentioned on here a few times and if I see it while out and about I plan on grabbing some.* If Im not mistaken, thats the bourbon that has 12 or so collectible corks right?* Or is that something else?


Correct.  It is typically hard to find, at least in the Midwest. As an aside, there are 8 separate corks.
Blantons is made by Buffalo Trace; which is an incredibly underrated bourbon in my opinion.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Dec 19, 2018)

Well you have definitely peaked my interest. I'm now spending my night looking around to see if I can find anywhere in the South that has it. Although, Kentucky really isn't too far of a drive from here...

@Ooh-Rah how many of those corks have you accumulated?


----------



## CQB (Dec 20, 2018)

First batch...read ‘em & weep. The good news is that they mail order.
Launceston Distillery - the finest quality Tasmanian single malt whisky
It smells like caramel & tastes sensational. BTW the glass has a little blob on the bottom which puts it out of kilter.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2018)

My favorite


Ooh-Rah said:


> Correct.  It is typically hard to find, at least in the Midwest. As an aside, there are 8 separate corks.
> Blantons is made by Buffalo Trace; which is an incredibly underrated bourbon in my opinion.



I'm not sure it's underrated as it never sits on shelves for very long. You basically have to know the store owner or the delivery dates to be able to pick up a bottle anymore.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> My favorite
> 
> 
> I'm not sure it's underrated as it never sits on shelves for very long. You basically have to know the store owner or the delivery dates to be able to pick up a bottle anymore.


Re: Buffalo Trace. Interesting what’s available in different regions the county.  I can find Buffalo Trace for under $30 any time at most local liquor stores.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2018)

Ah, you were referencing BT not Blantons. Got it now.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 20, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Ah, you were referencing BT not Blantons. Got it now.


LOL
You know my thoughts on Blantons!


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2018)

That's actually why I thought you were referencing it. 

We had a white elephant at work yesterday. I brought a bottle of Elijah Craig 12 year, but purposely did a crappy wrapping job. Turned out to be by far the best gift anyone brought.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm not looking forward to when people discover Buffalo Trace and how good the quality is for the price..


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 20, 2018)

Dienekes said:


> I tried Hibiki as part of flight at one of these whiskey joints in town. It tasted a lot like scotch only way lighter and was some outstanding stuff.




Yeah my friend has been trying to get me into scotches, it's been pretty hit or miss for me. I prefer the lighter lowland scotches and a few of the brinier scotches out there over the in your face levels of peat from Islay. Not really a fan of feeling like I just got punched in the mouth when I'm drinking.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 20, 2018)

My FIL likes Buffalo Trace, not my favorite, but I'd rate it in the Bulleit/Knob Creek Category at its price point, good for mixing and decent on it's own.  Whereas regular Jim Beam is a mixer for me.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 20, 2018)

I bought a bottle of Jim Beam Distillers Cut the other day at $23 a bottle. For being only 100 proof, it has some heat to it. Solid pickup for the price.


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 20, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> Yeah my friend has been trying to get me into scotches, it's been pretty hit or miss for me. I prefer the lighter lowland scotches and a few of the brinier scotches out there over the in your face levels of peat from Islay. Not really a fan of feeling like I just got punched in the mouth when I'm drinking.



Totally agree. I will say though that Ooh-Rah is spot on about a cigar being a gamechanger in the flavor profile and making that stuff actually enjoyable.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL
> You know my thoughts on Blantons!



We've got a local that I believe is better than Blanton's, and the distiller is a friggin Ranger and 18D that grew up moonshining...  even more better.

Get out here and we'll take you to the bourbon basket itself...  ask @Ranger Psych if it's worth the trip...


----------



## AWP (Dec 21, 2018)

x SF med said:


> We've got a local that I believe is better than Blanton's, and the distiller is a friggin Ranger and 18D that grew up moonshining...  even more better.
> 
> Get out here and we'll take you to the bourbon basket itself...  ask @Ranger Psych if it's worth the trip...



This recommendation alone has me sold. How do we ship to FL in February?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> This recommendation alone has me sold. How do we ship to FL in February?



It's a candy cane with a blasting cap at the end. YummmmmmmmBOOM


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 21, 2018)

AWP said:


> This recommendation alone has me sold. How do we ship to FL in February?



Easiest way is to get your ass out here and put it in your checked luggage on the return trip.



LL


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 21, 2018)

Went to restock the bar and to see what's new at the local store, got a bottle of Los Vecinos De Campos Espadin and E.H. Taylor, Jr. Straight Rye. Both have been 

Los Vecinos: At $30 it's a pretty great mezcal for the price, so far has been great for cocktails and us strong enough to act as a base. It's not bad straight but I prefer it with other things.


E.H. Taylor:  Was on the lookout for a new Rye to try and while I'm not at a stage in life where I'm happy to drop $70 on a single bottle I decided to take the plunge on this. HO-LEE shit. I enjoy rye's to begin with and this is fantastic to me, a lot of spice up front with some hints of dried fruit and chocolates. I'm not sure if it'll be a go to for me whenever I want another, but for special occasions it's definitely worth it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 21, 2018)

EHT SmB is one of my favorite bourbons out there, especially at $40. 

As for the rye, I'm a fan, but not at $70. Have you had Michter's Straight Rye? I enjoy it better than EHT Rye.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 21, 2018)

@BloodStripe I haven't tried Michters yet but I'll pick it up next time I'm out. I'm in the same boat while I enjoy EHT I think I'd enjoy it a lot more if it was a little cheaper.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> EHT SmB is one of my favorite bourbons out there, especially at $40.
> 
> As for the rye, I'm a fan, but not at $70. Have you had Michter's Straight Rye? I enjoy it better than EHT Rye.


I have no idea what it is with EHT SmB sometimes it's $40...and sometimes it's $85...in fact I haven't seen it at the $40 price point in ages.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 22, 2018)

Supply and demand. Why charge 40 if you know people will pay 80?


----------



## Jay (Dec 22, 2018)

Whiskey/Bourbon/Rye.


Jeffersons (Anything around a 10-12 year)
Stranahans-Served it at my wedding. It killed.
291-A nano distillery out of Colorado Springs. Ran into the owner just before my deployment in 15'. Great guy from Atlanta who has a really cool story. Highly advise checking it out if you're in the area.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 22, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Supply and demand. Why charge 40 if you know people will pay 80?


I'll gladly pay 40.00 for a decent bourbon. But for 80.00, just give me 3 bottles of Jack.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 22, 2018)

On the topic of whether higher priced spirits are even worth it, maybe that bottle of Jack is the only safe bet.


$52 Million Of Rare Whiskies Tested Were Found To Be Fake - Rare Scotch Tested


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 22, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I'll gladly pay 40.00 for a decent bourbon. But for 80.00, just give me 3 bottles of Jack.


Well, to be honest it's a $60 Bourbon...I'd put it in the same category as a Blanton's.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 22, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> On the topic of whether higher priced spirits are even worth it, maybe that bottle of Jack is the only safe bet.
> 
> 
> $52 Million Of Rare Whiskies Tested Were Found To Be Fake - Rare Scotch Tested



I mean it's good to keep your bottle for a few years...but I ain't waiting until 2022 to open my bottle of Pappy 20...


----------



## Topkick (Dec 22, 2018)

@SaintKP That sucks. Yeah, no need to worry if you stick to the Everyman's Bourbon and skip the foo-foo.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 22, 2018)

*What is your Hot Toddy recipe?*

I do 1 sugar cube
1 teaspoon of honey
Stir in a  touch of hot water to dissolve sugar and honey
2 oz Makers Mark
6 oz Hot water
1/2 tsp of ground cinnamon stirred in


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 22, 2018)

This is how we do it:
1/2 lemon (juiced)
4 Tbsp honey
2 oz Bourbon of your choice 
4-6 oz Hot water
Lemon wedge
Cinnamon stick

Mix everything...and enjoy!  Repeat until your face down on kitchen floor.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 22, 2018)

AWP said:


> How do we ship to FL in February?



Don't let the shipper know what it is when shipping.



Ranger Psych said:


> It's a candy cane with a blasting cap at the end. YummmmmmmmBOOM


That's the Honey moonshine...


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 22, 2018)

6oz hot/simmering water
3oz of bourbon (Buffalo Trace preferably)
2 dashes of angostura bitters
2tbsp of honey
1tbsp of maple syrup (can be anything but something a little thinner works best)
1 star of anise
1-2 clove
1 cinnamon stick to stir


If you want to get really fancy and impress a lady friend or just show off, take a lighter to the cinnamon stick until it catches flame then drop it into the drink.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 23, 2018)

Topkick said:


> I'll gladly pay 40.00 for a decent bourbon. But for 80.00, just give me 3 bottles of Jack.



I buy somewhere between 5 and 10 bottles a year above $100, but one my favorite things to is share them with friends and family. I'm not the wealthiest person in the world, but it's like Christmas morning when you have kids, that excitement they get makes it all worth it


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 23, 2018)

My girlfriend got me a bottle of IWAI Tradition Japanese whiskey for Christmas.  I won't go out of my way to purchase it over Black Label or Glenlivet but it was surprisingly good neat.


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks all...for the Hot Toddy suggestions


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 31, 2018)

Just made my first ever Old Fashioned....something else I'm addicted to now!


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 1, 2019)

Tonite...Johnny Walker 18


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2019)

A nice surprise find...


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 14, 2019)

I lived beside Bernheim forest in Kentucky. You could throw a rock and hit the Beam distillery. I liked it when Booker Noe would get a hair across his ass and come up with something new. So most any premium beam product. I am slowly working on a bottle of 1792 I bought the other day. I should have stuck with the Woodford reserve. The 1792 is not all that smooth.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 14, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> A nice surprise find...
> 
> View attachment 25974


Get a little money in your pocket and ya have taken celebrate? I keed., I keed...

That looks interesting.

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 14, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Get a little money in your pocket and ya have taken celebrate? I keed., I keed...
> 
> That looks interesting.
> 
> LL


Actually I traded a guy (he's a bartender) for an extra Apple Pencil that I had.  Me thinks I got the better part of the deal!


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 14, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Actually I traded a guy (he's a bartender) for an extra Apple Pencil that I had.  Me thinks I got the better part of the deal!



Me KNOWS you got the better deal!   

Apple anything - yuck! 

LL


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2019)

https://www.totalwine.com/spirits/bourbon/small-batch-bourbon/wl-weller-special-reserve/p/13538750
Tell me how it tastes though, might go get some.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 15, 2019)

Not necessarily a bourbon drinker but if I were in Vegas tomorrow night, I'd probably be compelled to throw down some coin for this:


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 15, 2019)

Blizzard said:


> Not necessarily a bourbon drinker but if I were in Vegas tomorrow night, I'd probably be compelled to throw down some coin for this:
> 
> View attachment 25985


Where can one acquire such nectar as this?


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2019)

I'm about ready to buy some of this. Has anyone tried it? Signature Barrel strength is $80 a bottle so I'll have to take out a loan first...I'm a sucker for military themed products. Hoping it tastes as good as the bottle looks.

https://www.americanfreedomdistillery.com/horse-soldier


----------



## Brill (Jan 24, 2019)

Got a bottle of Laphroaig 10 year for my bday!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2019)

I've really become a fan of Old Fashions.  I know how to make a strict one (bourbon, bitters and simple syrup) but tonight I jazzed it up a bit with Woodford Reserve Spiced Cherry bitters I found on Amazon and these crazy amazing italian cherries.  Doubled the recipe and this thing is SO good.

A toast to you all!


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 24, 2019)

@Ooh-Rah given your love for Wisconsin, may I recommend you try it our way?

One brown sugar cube (much better than simple syrup)
Two marachino(sp?) Cherries
One orange slice
Four shakes of bitters
Splash of soda water

Muddle all together

Add ice

Add your liquor (it's Korbel brandy here)

Top with soda water/Sprite depending on on sour/sweet

I worked in a now famous Madison bar where we made over 200 old fashioned in a shift. Place wasn't that big back then either. It's become the standard for places that don't use a mix pre-made by them.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 24, 2019)

If I was ever in Madison...I'd chose Great Dane Imperial IPAs and chese curds .....

I mean old fashions are coool.....

💤


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 24, 2019)

Kaldak said:


> @Ooh-Rah given your love for Wisconsin, may I recommend you try it our way?
> 
> One brown sugar cube (much better than simple syrup)
> Two marachino(sp?) Cherries
> ...



I was just talking with a coworker about manhattans, old fashioned, and all things whiskey. I'm gonna have to try this tonight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 24, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I've really become a fan of Old Fashions.  I know how to make a strict one (bourbon, bitters and simple syrup) but tonight I jazzed it up a bit with Woodford Reserve Spiced Cherry bitters I found on Amazon and these crazy amazing italian cherries.  Doubled the recipe and this thing is SO good.
> 
> A toast to you all!


Every old fashioned I've ever had has an orange peel in it...why do you hate Orange Peels?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Every old fashioned I've ever had has an orange peel in it...why do you hate Orange Peels?


I don't 'hate' them....truthfully I like the flavor of Angostura Orange bitter more than an orange peel.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 24, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't 'hate' them....truthfully I like the flavor of Angostura Orange bitter more than an orange peel.


There was a whiskey bar I was at years ago that talked about how you had to massage the orange peel before mixing it.  So when I make them I do that to get the juice to pop in the capillaries.


----------



## Cookie_ (Feb 24, 2019)

@Kaldak, that version is damn good; thanks for recommending it.
 I have a recipe somewhere for a brown sugar simple syrup I used for rum based drinks; it'd be great in your old fashion.



Ooh-Rah said:


> I don't 'hate' them....truthfully I like the flavor of Angostura Orange bitter more than an orange peel.



I'm the same way. There is a company based out of Denver(I think) called StrongWater that does a bunch of different style bitters and syrups. I used their Riza bitters (orange licorice) to approximate a Sazerac when I don't have absinthe or peychaud's bitters.



ThunderHorse said:


> There was a whiskey bar I was at years ago that talked about how you had to massage the orange peel before mixing it.  So when I make them I do that to get the juice to pop in the capillaries.



When I make drinks at home, I'll crosshatch the back of the orange peel. Gets even more of that essence released from the rind.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 24, 2019)

Cookie_ said:


> I used their Riza bitters (orange licorice) to approximate a Sazerac when I don't have absinthe or peychaud's bitters.


----------



## digrar (Feb 26, 2019)

“A Clint”

“The Clint” Could be on the Verge of being Famous


----------



## CQB (Feb 27, 2019)

Do you add the n by mistake?


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 10, 2019)

So I went into the Total-Wine after work and they tell me that they had a case of Blanton's come in and that they were already gone...I hate people.  But, I'd gone in the other day to peruse because I felt I wanted to get a bottle and saw they had one of my favorites Willett Pot Still Reserve, and cheap.  I've never paid $45 for it, always around the price of Blanton's.  I also picked up a bottle of Hudson Baby Bourbon, haven't had that in awhile.  It's a New York Bourbon, personally I'm one of those snobs of if it's not from Kentucky it's not Bourbon types...but Hudson's Baby Bourbon is a really great American Whiskey.  For those that don't know, Bourbon is defined by Federal statute.


----------



## Gunpowder (May 10, 2019)

Lagavulin 16...Water of Life


----------



## Brill (May 12, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> Lagavulin 16...Water of Life



I can’t nourish with your assessment.  <—— dafuq Siri???? I CONCUR with your assessment.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 19, 2019)

Western Standard Saloon Lager, a collaboration brand between High West Distillery and Ballast Point Brewery.  Very nice and smooth.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2019)

On sale for $19 at HyVee. I picked up 5 bottles.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 19, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> On sale for $19 at HyVee. I picked up 5 bottles.
> 
> View attachment 27921


"Excuse me officer, I'd like to report a robbery".

That's some good stuff.  Enjoy.


----------



## Gunpowder (May 20, 2019)

lindy said:


> I can’t nourish with your assessment.  <—— dafuq Siri???? I CONCUR with your assessment.


Funny thing is...I started life as a part time sweep....lol


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 20, 2019)

An old friend from when I was trying to get into Tequila:

Casa Noble Reposado

A new friend:

Teeling Single Grain


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 24, 2019)

Here is what I found at a small package store in Farmington. Been waiting to find that “special” bourbon. I believe this is it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 24, 2019)

Picked this up last night. Pretty tasty. I really enjoy Bowman bourbon so it's nice to have found other alcohol they distill. From my understanding, all Bowman alcohol is imported and then they put it in their own copper still and age it further. This one comes from a small distillery in Guyana that has been owned and operated by the same family since the 1700's.


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 24, 2019)

I am truly versatile when it comes distilled spirits.  Presently, most of the contents of my liquor cabinet come from the Mystic Mountain Distillery in Larkspur CO (the local stuff).  My pantry is half filled with hooch, because...I have several bottles of the familiar stuff, but I need to get my collection organized.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 24, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> I am truly versatile when it comes distilled spirits.  Presently, most of the contents of my liquor cabinet come from the Mystic Mountain Distillery in Larkspur CO (the local stuff).  My pantry is half filled with hooch, because...I have several bottles of the familiar stuff, but I need to get my collection organized.


Need to introduce you to Willie's.  Oh, wait! I can do that this weekend! 

LL


----------



## Dame (Aug 25, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> I am truly versatile when it comes distilled spirits.  Presently, most of the contents of my liquor cabinet come from the Mystic Mountain Distillery in Larkspur CO (the local stuff).  My pantry is half filled with hooch, because...I have several bottles of the familiar stuff, but I need to get my collection organized.


I tried that. You don't have enough to organize.


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 25, 2019)

Dame said:


> I tried that. You don't have enough to organize.


Hmmmm....that wasn't what you said when you saw the picture...😜


----------



## Dame (Aug 25, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> Hmmmm....that wasn't what you said when you saw the picture...😜


It always looks bigger in the pictures.


----------



## ChaseZ33 (Aug 25, 2019)

Rebreast is my go-to Whiskey but I am starting to explore Rye and Bourbon more. Spent way too much on some Whistlepig


----------



## Box (Aug 25, 2019)

recently started enjoying Glen Fiddich Bourbon Barrel Reserve as well as Buffalo Trace Kentucky Bourbon
good stuff


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 26, 2019)

Dame said:


> It always looks bigger in the pictures.


Well played. 😜


----------



## x SF med (Aug 26, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> Well played. 😜


Be nice kids, or no dessert for you....


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2019)

Going on a distillery tour/tasting in addition to winery tasting.  Will report back the best poison in Traverse City.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 26, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> Going on a distillery tour/tasting in addition to winery tasting.  Will report back the best poison in Traverse City.


Cherry wine, the area is known for it. During the Cherry Festival there are several to try (or used to be).


----------



## Habibi_mabrook (Aug 26, 2019)

Anything but vodka.  I learned early, and unfortunately often, that a drink with such a light taste in contrast to its proof of 80-90 is never a good thing for me.  I guess you could say that I go slightly too hard and over zealously on occasion.


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 26, 2019)

x SF med said:


> Be nice kids, or no dessert for you....


What's for dessert?


----------



## Topkick (Aug 26, 2019)

I finally tried some Blantons. A guy I work with, a veteran himself, let me barrow his bottle because he doesn't drink very often.
I liked it, but I stand by Maker's Mark for the price. I drink bourbon too often too pay the difference. But I appreciate a brother sharing his bottle.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2019)

Topkick said:


> I finally tried some Blantons. A guy I work with, a veteran himself, let me barrow his bottle because he doesn't drink very often.
> I liked it, but I stand by Maker's Mark for the price. I drink bourbon too often too pay the difference. But I appreciate a brother sharing his bottle.


See if you can find Buffalo Trace. They make Blanton. 

At $22/bottle in MN, one of the most underrated bourbons out there.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 26, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> What's for dessert?


Snickerdoodles. Fresh made. Goes really well with Willie's Honey Moonshine. (to tie this back to the topic)

LL


----------



## Brill (Aug 26, 2019)

Summoning up my best Seinfeld impression: “What is the deal with peach Crown Royal?”


----------



## Topkick (Aug 26, 2019)

lindy said:


> Summoning up my best Seinfeld impression: “What is the deal with peach Crown Royal?”


Haven't tried it. I don't get flavored bourbon or whiskey but peach may be a good touch. I like Jim Beam but don't care for the apple or vanilla stuff.

Isnt it about time for a pumpkin spice
bourbon ? 😕


----------



## medicchick (Aug 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Snickerdoodles. Fresh made. Goes really well with Willie's Honey Moonshine. (to tie this back to the topic)
> 
> LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 26, 2019)

medicchick said:


>


Well?  Wanna race @Steve1839 to see who gets here first? 😇

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Well?  Wanna race @Steve1839 to see who gets here first? 😇
> 
> LL


The loser gets a fifth of huckleberry infused vodka, because...Montana...


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 26, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> The loser gets a fifth of huckleberry infused vodka, because...Montana...


Willie's got liqueurs made from blackberry, huckleberry, AND chokecherry.   Me smells a trip to Willie's in your future... 😉

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Aug 26, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Willie's got liqueurs made from blackberry, huckleberry, AND chokecherry.   Me smells a trip to Willie's in your future... 😉
> 
> LL


Okay by me


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 26, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> See if you can find Buffalo Trace. They make Blanton.
> 
> At $22/bottle in MN, one of the most underrated bourbons out there.


Two totally diff tastes. BT is to sweet for me


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 26, 2019)

Try and stay in the same mash bill.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 26, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Two totally diff tastes. BT is to sweet for me


Interesting you say that, I cannot use buffalo trace for my old fashions because it is too sweet. Bullet rye is my go to for mixed - But I really do enjoy BT neat.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 26, 2019)

Topkick said:


> I finally tried some Blantons. A guy I work with, a veteran himself, let me barrow his bottle because he doesn't drink very often.
> I liked it, but I stand by Maker's Mark for the price. I drink bourbon too often too pay the difference. But I appreciate a brother sharing his bottle.


I had to fly to Australia to get Blanton's.  The Duty Free store in LAX had like 8 bottles.  None of the shops I frequent seem to have Blanton's in stock more than an hour or so.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 26, 2019)

If I am not mistaken. I belief the little honey hole. That I found in southern Missouri. Had copious amounts of quite a few of the aforementioned brands listed above. It is where I found that small 375ml bottle of Bond & Lillard bourbon for $49.95. Indescribably delicious nectar from Kentucky!


----------



## Box (Aug 27, 2019)

Buffalo Trace is one of the best kept bourbon secrets.   I have bounced around over the years and it has become my go-to recently.  I get it at the Class-6 on post for 25 bucks.  Buffalo Trace does have a hint of sweetness - but I love it - and for the same price as Beam, Jack, etc...

Never had Blantons - but it sounds like a good time.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 27, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> I had to fly to Australia to get Blanton's.  The Duty Free store in LAX had like 8 bottles.  None of the shops I frequent seem to have Blanton's in stock more than an hour or so.


I truly believe they are cutting back production. I live in KY and it is hard to get


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Aug 27, 2019)

Got my hand on some Bulleit Cask Strength Bourbon today. Makes for one tasty Old Fashioned.


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 30, 2019)

So I'm needing a last minute gift for tonight and I'm going with the tried and true bottle of booze. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on a good pick. 

To give context, my friend prefers brown spirits and has just started delving into the "good" (he's only really stuck with Wild Turkey and Jameson, which aren't bad themselves but you get the idea) so he doesn't had a full whiskey library yet but he's mentioned interest in expanding his collection. 

I was thinking if anything, just getting him a Glenlivet 12 or BT but was wondering if anyone here had a better idea.


----------



## AWP (Sep 2, 2019)

Not a bourbon guy, but I decided to try Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek. Knob Creek is the winnah.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 2, 2019)

AWP said:


> Not a bourbon guy, but I decided to try Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek. Knob Creek is the winnah.


You can get both at the CostCo in Handle Form for under $40.


----------



## Brill (Sep 2, 2019)

AWP said:


> Not a bourbon guy, but I decided to try Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek. Knob Creek is the winnah.



So you prefer the knob? Good to know.


----------



## AWP (Sep 3, 2019)

lindy said:


> So you prefer the knob? Good to know.



Only if her boob job is complete.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 4, 2019)

SaintKP said:


> So I'm needing a last minute gift for tonight and I'm going with the tried and true bottle of booze. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on a good pick.
> 
> To give context, my friend prefers brown spirits and has just started delving into the "good" (he's only really stuck with Wild Turkey and Jameson, which aren't bad themselves but you get the idea) so he doesn't had a full whiskey library yet but he's mentioned interest in expanding his collection.
> 
> I was thinking if anything, just getting him a Glenlivet 12 or BT but was wondering if anyone here had a better idea.



Late suggestion, but for future idea, Wild Turkey has a fantastic bottle called Rare Breed. 

Cheaper brown water that are cheaper but that I also enjoy are Henry McKenna 10 Year and Evan Williams Single Barrel.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2019)

Today was a good day....ex-wife pulled some shit....I had the documented proof that she was wrong....she HAD to apologize.

Sipping some Blanton's tonight -


----------



## Brill (Sep 5, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Today was a good day....ex-wife pulled some shit....I had the documented proof that she was wrong....she HAD to apologize.
> 
> Sipping some Blanton's tonight -



Ooh-Rah for the win!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 5, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Today was a good day....ex-wife pulled some shit....I had the documented proof that she was wrong....she HAD to apologize.
> 
> Sipping some Blanton's tonight -


I keep trying to find more for you.  Haven't seen any on a shelf since.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 6, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> I keep trying to find more for you.  Haven't seen any on a shelf since.


Gotta fly international and buy at the duty free, seems to be the only way.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 6, 2019)

Yea.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 10, 2019)

So...a local distillery is distilling beer...I've never heard of this, but it is a thing: From Brews to Booze: Turning Craft Beer Into Whiskey


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 16, 2019)

Having a hard time finding the Bond & Lillard Bourbon I love so much. So I picked up a 4 Roses single barrel. @Ooh-Rah has gotten me interested in hunting for Blanton’s. Keep hearing good things about buffalo trace. Probably pick up a bottle of that later.


----------



## Box (Sep 17, 2019)

I've been sipping on a bottle of Elijah Craig Small Batch - I like it a lot.  I have been trying some different brands lately and 'Small-Batch has been pretty good so far.  When this bottle is gone, I am going to move on to something different - not because it isn't good - because I am in a 'discovery' phase right now.

It IS a very nice sip though...  

I don't think it will enjoy the top spot as anyone's "GO-TO" bottle of bourbon - but at 94 proof and 25 dollars a bottle - it should DEFINITELY be in your rotation.  If you just want to pour a few ounces in a glass - it is very smooth - for a 94 proof whiskey, it is actually pretty docile when you drink it straight.  Is is even better with an ice cube or two (opinions on ice may vary).  If you are a 'whiskey and water' drinker - it starts to taste watered down pretty quick but it is really great in a whiskey highball.  (I know some folks think it is a crime to mix whiskey and ginger ale - but I like it).


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 17, 2019)

Box said:


> I've been sipping on a bottle of Elijah Craig Small Batch - I like it a lot.  I have been trying some different brands lately and 'Small-Batch has been pretty good so far.  When this bottle is gone, I am going to move on to something different - not because it isn't good - because I am in a 'discovery' phase right now.
> 
> It IS a very nice sip though...
> 
> I don't think it will enjoy the top spot as anyone's "GO-TO" bottle of bourbon - but at 94 proof and 25 dollars a bottle - it should DEFINITELY be in your rotation.  If you just want to pour a few ounces in a glass - it is very smooth - for a 94 proof whiskey, it is actually pretty docile when you drink it straight.  Is is even better with an ice cube or two (opinions on ice may vary).  If you are a 'whiskey and water' drinker - it starts to taste watered down pretty quick but it is really great in a whiskey highball.  (I know some folks think it is a crime to mix whiskey and ginger ale - but I like it).



We all have times that we experiment.  I don't judge.... you do you.

Aside from beer and wine I have not had any booze in a good while, and with some cooler evening I am feeling the desire to pick up some bourbon or whiskey.


----------



## army mom (Sep 20, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> If I am not mistaken. I belief the little honey hole. That I found in southern Missouri. Had copious amounts of quite a few of the aforementioned brands listed above. It is where I found that small 375ml bottle of Bond & Lillard bourbon for $49.95. Indescribably delicious nectar from Kentucky!


How does it rate to  Buffalo Trace it is one my husband & I want to try?


----------



## Box (Sep 20, 2019)

Try it...  whats the danger?

Gotta try it once just to see !!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 20, 2019)

army mom said:


> How does it rate to  Buffalo Trace it is one my husband & I want to try?


If you can find Bond & Lillard. You will be pleasantly surprised at it maturity of flavor. That is hard for me to articulate. YES! Your husband will like it👍


----------



## army mom (Sep 20, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> If you can find Bond & Lillard. You will be pleasantly surprised at it maturity of flavor. That is hard for me to articulate. YES! Your husband will like it👍


Must ask the small store in our town if they can get it. Hubby likes to watch some kind of tasting show when I see he has it on like to sit and watch with him. When I was young Bourbon was my drink of choice .


----------



## army mom (Sep 20, 2019)

Box said:


> Try it...  whats the danger?
> 
> Gotta try it once just to see !!


You are correct we like to try new things


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 20, 2019)

At Costco in south county St. Louis right now!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 20, 2019)

Picked up a bottle of Widow Jane 10 Year for $15 off yesterday. I haven't heard too great of things about it but figured for $60 it would be worth to try it. Also got a bottle of John Bowman for $35, which is a great sipper.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 20, 2019)

Any rum snobs on here? I really want to get into rum. What would you reccomend and why.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 20, 2019)

Cruzan is the first real American Rum.  It's produced on St Croix.  They have varying levels of price point, it's inexpensive.  

Sailor Jerry, Captain Morgan, Bacardi, and Malibu are all the shit stuff IMO.  

Expensive stuff, Flor De Cana or Havana Club


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 20, 2019)

I've seen the cheap Havana Club, not expensive. 

Havana Club Anejo Clasico


I really enjoy Bowman Rum. The others I've tried are Diplomatico and Ron Zacapa 23 Year. I wasn't a big fan of Zacapa 23 year as I thought it lacked flavor.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 20, 2019)

I've not tried anything over $40/bottle.  My Brother In Law had purchased Cuban Havana Club while in Bahrain.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 20, 2019)

I bought a bottle of Bulleit when I went to SHOT a few years ago because it seemed appropriate. It’s still sitting in my fridge.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 20, 2019)

In the Fridge?


----------



## policemedic (Sep 20, 2019)

Yup.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 20, 2019)

policemedic said:


> I bought a bottle of Bulleit when I went to SHOT a few years ago because it seemed appropriate. It’s still sitting in my fridge.


Why is it still in the fridge?


----------



## army mom (Sep 20, 2019)

Bulleit is good to have on hand. Isn't it made in Bardstown KY? Was at a festival in Bardstown it feels like a lifetime ago.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 20, 2019)

Did find out yesterday from the manager of the store I frequent. That a store in Poplar Bluff. Was selling Blanton’s for $700.00/ bottle. They had the entire stock somehow for miles around. The ABC is now investigating. 
I have my name on a list for a bottle of  Blanton’s. Cannot believe how much of a stir this elixir causes.   
It had better be good @Ooh-Rah 🧐


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 20, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> It had better be good @Ooh-Rah 🧐


Don’t you dare spend that kind of money on a bottle of Blantons!  LOL

$100 max.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 20, 2019)

No effing way bro! Lady told me $65.00 max.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 20, 2019)

700 a bottle? Should be a $60 MSRP.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 20, 2019)

For 700 I'd rather spend the extra $150 for Bookers Rye or Al Young.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 21, 2019)

Al Young?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 21, 2019)

Nectar of the Gods.

Four Roses Al Young 50th Anniversary Review — British Bourbon Society


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 21, 2019)

I believe my place may have this on the shelf. Thanks @BloodStripe👍


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 22, 2019)

They didn’t have the Al Young. However, I found this for around $45.00. At the place I frequent here. I have heard good things about it. I was looking for something a little smoother than usual. 
I


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2019)

The bar is open.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 22, 2019)

What's in the barrel?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> What's in the barrel?


I am barrel aging an Old Fashioned recipe - it's been sitting about 2 weeks.  Tested it tonight, good....but in a month it will be spectacular!


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Sep 22, 2019)

Out of curiosity what is the Old Fashioned recipe? I'm a big fan of the drink, but never thought of barrel aging my own


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2019)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Out of curiosity what is the Old Fashioned recipe? I'm a big fan of the drink, but never thought of barrel aging my own



How to Barrel-Age the Old Fashioned

I used Bullet Rye for the bourbon and Simple Syrup for the sugar.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Sep 22, 2019)

Thank you! More of a rye guy myself, and I usually skip the sugar since it ends up too sweet for my tastes. I'd be curious to know how it turns out in a month once its completed.


----------



## Box (Sep 26, 2019)

Trying out a bottle of "Larceny" bourbon right now.  It is made by the same distillery that makes Elijah Craig (Heaven Hill).   Larceny is a little lower proof than Elijah Craig Small Batch (92 vs 94); it also has a slightly sweeter finish when you drink it with a couple of ice cubes.  I do like a little 'sweet' in the glass if it is just straight bourbon and ice so Larceny edges out Elijah Craig in that comparison.  The couple of ice cubes seem to be just enough to pull out that hint of sweetness.  If your thing is always straight up with no ice - they taste damn near identical to me and since Larceny is several bucks cheaper (I only paid 21 bucks for it at the Class-6 store) so I would probably go for Larceny over Elijah Craig.    

I am normally a _whiskey and water - no ice_ kind of guy since it allows me to drag out my sip time a little longer when I am cooking on the grill and Larceny starts to taste watered down even faster than Elijah Craig.

Definitely a good buy if you are just looking for a decent sip of straight bourbon - especially if you can get it for 21 bucks.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 26, 2019)

Picked up a bottle Widow Jane 10 year on sale the other day. Glad it was on sale, but still over priced. It has good flavor but it quickly disappears.


----------



## digrar (Sep 28, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Any rum snobs on here? I really want to get into rum. What would you reccomend and why.



Posted this 5 or 6 pages ago, but the link died.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 28, 2019)

digrar said:


> Posted this 5 or 6 pages ago, but the link died.


So are you telling me I should have bought some when I was rolling through the Melbourne airport?


----------



## digrar (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm surprised they let you out of the country without at least two bottles of square bear in your possession. Customs must be slipping.


----------



## digrar (Sep 30, 2019)

Square bear ^.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 30, 2019)

That stuff tastes like five different liquors mixed together. Not in a good way. More like the server station drink mat poured into your glass.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 30, 2019)

for rum...  Appleton's, Mount Gay, Gosling's...  3 totally different tastes, weights and depths...  but 3 very good ones.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 30, 2019)

After I'm over this cold I think I'm going with Mount Gay Black or Plantation Overproof.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 1, 2019)

Dear Secret Santa...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 23, 2019)

So I've picked up High West's a Midwinter Night's Dram, it's a limited release Rye Whiskey finished in French Oak port barrels...has anyone had any of this?  It was a tad expensive, but after drinking their Bourye, I'm interested.  I also have their American Praire Bourbon unopened.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 23, 2019)

Recently had a bottle of Angels Envy. Which is aged in port wine casks. It is however a bourbon. 
Will have to take a look at the American Prairie Bourbon. What do you think of it?
Have you tried the Jefferson’s Ocean Aged bourbon? Been waiting to try it as well.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I've picked up High West's a Midwinter Night's Dram, it's a limited release Rye Whiskey finished in French Oak port barrels...has anyone had any of this?  It was a tad expensive, but after drinking their Bourye, I'm interested.  I also have their American Praire Bourbon unopened.


MWND is very delicious.


----------



## TH15 (Oct 26, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> So I've picked up High West's a Midwinter Night's Dram, it's a limited release Rye Whiskey finished in French Oak port barrels...has anyone had any of this?  It was a tad expensive, but after drinking their Bourye, I'm interested.  I also have their American Praire Bourbon unopened.


I highly recommend Yipee Ki-Yay. It’s their rye blend. One of the best whiskies I’ve ever had. Even the color of the whiskey is incredible.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 1, 2019)

Found a liquor store that takes care of you. I don't know if he's a Whiskey Sommelier, but their whiskey guy knew stuff and ran samples.  

Picked up an EH Taylor Small Batch Bottled in Bond for $42.99 (RETAIL) and Del Bac Distiller's Cut (finished in Madeira Barrels).


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 2, 2019)

Joined a Scotch Whisky Club at a local pub...1 year to finish this list...already 6 into it...


----------



## Box (Nov 4, 2019)

Pretty nice list of Scotch to wet your whistle.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2019)

Gunpowder said:


> Joined a Scotch Whisky Club at a local pub...1 year to finish this list...already 6 into it...



I joined a pistol club. Drink til midnight, pistol dawn.


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 4, 2019)

Box said:


> Pretty nice list of Scotch to wet your whistle.


Required going back to work part-time to pay for...lol


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 5, 2019)

Finally cracked open my 2018 GTS to celebrate a new job. Delicious!


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 5, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> They didn’t have the Al Young. However, I found this for around $45.00. At the place I frequent here. I have heard good things about it. I was looking for something a little smoother than usual.
> I View attachment 29579View attachment 29580


Jefferson's is good.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Nov 6, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Jefferson's is good.


Yes, the jefferson’s Was very good. They also have a bourbon that is aged out to sea somehow. 
Have you ever tried that?


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2019)

Tinman6 said:


> Yes, the jefferson’s Was very good. They also have a bourbon that is aged out to sea somehow.
> Have you ever tried that?


I tried one of the older batches. It was different, but good. My buddy loves the cask strength ocean


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 10, 2019)

Popped American Prairie from High West and Ranger Creek .36, Bottle Down Willett's pot still.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 10, 2019)

Had a birthday flight of 3 Bourbons and a the Del Bac 19-3 Distiller's cut which is a blend of their single malt Madeira Cask finish and their Mesquite Malt aged in Anejo Tequila barrels.  Was quite different and pretty nice.  Loving everything that comes out of Del Bac, and I know @amlove21 wants to move to Arizona because of it.


----------



## Dame (Nov 13, 2019)

policemedic said:


> I bought a bottle of Bulleit when I went to SHOT a few years ago because it seemed appropriate. It’s still sitting in my fridge.


Hey! I bought you that bottle. At the airport even.

So @Steve1839 is texting me ingredients for his pumpkin pie. Every few ingredients he lists "Bourbon."
Finally I ask him "Is there any pumpkin in this? Not judging, just asking." 
He says, "Canned pumpkin but not the pie filling. Eggs, evaporated milk, vanilla, and bourbon.
Oh, and pie crust, and bourbon."
I ask, "Bourbon pie?"
He says, "Oh there's no bourbon in the pies."


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 15, 2019)

For those in Central Texas, I did the Hill Country portion of the Texas Whiskey Trail.  I hit Ben Milam, Andalusia, and Crowded Barrell distillery.  Delicious at all three.  Going to Balcones tomorrow before the Baylor-OU game.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 16, 2019)

Drinking Bib & Tucker tonight, also have small batch Elijah Craig.....


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 17, 2019)

Watched a documentary on Scotch maker while I was on the plane last week (it's pretty bad when you resort to watching documentaries on alchohol when traveling for work).  As it turned out, it was actually kind of interesting and got me to buy a bottle Bruichladdich Islay Barley.  It's not too bad at all.


----------



## Dame (Nov 17, 2019)

Just opened a bottle of Old Forester 1920 Prohibition Style. 
Never liked bourbon, until now.

breakingbourbon.com Review of Old Forester 1920 prohibition style bourbon


----------



## Steve1839 (Nov 17, 2019)

Dame said:


> Just opened a bottle of Old Forester 1920 Prohibition Style.


115 proof?   There will be repercussions and ramifications


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 17, 2019)

Dame said:


> Just opened a bottle of Old Forester 1920 Prohibition Style.
> Never liked bourbon, until now.
> 
> breakingbourbon.com Review of Old Forester 1920 prohibition style bourbon
> View attachment 30426


One of my favorite bourbons that can be had at nearly every store for a reasonable amount.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 17, 2019)

I've started going towards Cask Strength Bourbons...


----------



## Dame (Nov 17, 2019)

Steve1839 said:


> 115 proof?   There will be repercussions and ramifications


Counting on it.


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 28, 2019)

Dalmore 15 is my new Scotch. 

Been buying 1-2 bottles a year of something different, and only pulling them out for 1-2 glasses at a holidays or special events. Been trying to find something without the peat flavor, or too much smoke. And this was it. So smooth. 

Would recommend 10/10 again


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 3, 2019)

For those in Nevada, if you haven't started drinking Smoke Wagon, you're wrong.  My local did two private barrel picks for black Friday and I got two bottles.  Amazing stuff.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 3, 2019)

Picked up two very solid sippers on black Friday for 20% off OF 1910 and 1920.


----------



## Steve1839 (Dec 3, 2019)

Dame said:


> Just opened a bottle of Old Forester 1920 Prohibition Style.
> Never liked bourbon, until now.
> 
> breakingbourbon.com Review of Old Forester 1920 prohibition style bourbon
> View attachment 30426


good stuff....at least, what was left of it. 😉


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 5, 2019)

My future sister in law must be psycho...bitch, planning Christmas around you three years in a row...so High West American Prairie tonight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 10, 2019)

Anyone had Kentucky Owl Rye?  Wondering if I can justify the price to myself.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 10, 2019)

Loved Batch 01. Batch 02 was ok. And I have not tried Batch 03. Not sure batch 02 is worth $199 MSRP.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 10, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Loved Batch 01. Batch 02 was ok. And I have not tried Batch 03. Not sure batch 02 is worth $199 MSRP.


Seen No 3 at Costco for $159.99.  Got my hands on Confiscated for $79.99, at TW it's going for $119.99 and more at my local spot.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2019)

Last night's lineup, all neat pours at the house with my buddy that was in on business from New York.

Bulleitt 10 Year
High West American Prairie
Smoke Wagon Single Barrel-Private Barrel Abigail
Balcones Texas Blue Corn Bourbon


----------



## Brill (Dec 17, 2019)

ThunderHorse said:


> My future sister in law must be psycho...bitch, planning Christmas around you three years in a row...



@Diamondback 2/2, you’re up!


----------



## Box (Dec 18, 2019)

Not for fine drinking - but I marinated a nice sized skirt steak in some plain old Jim Beam - sealed it in a bag and let it drink all night then grilled it on a blistering hot cast iron griddle.

Kentucky Bourbon Skirt Steak make cheap bourbon good again.


----------



## Brill (Dec 18, 2019)

Box said:


> ...make cheap bourbon good again.


----------



## Box (Dec 18, 2019)

Nice - Kentucky Bourbon - made in Baltimore Maryland.   A true military special - I'll bet that same company makes Kansas City style BBQ and New York style pizza.

Jim Beam is the champagne of cheap whiskey.  I haven't bought bottom-shelf-plastic-bottle PX liquor since I was a Spec-4....

I'm sure my skirt steak would have had more class if it had been marinated in Pappy VanWinkle - but if I could afford high end bourbon - it would not be poured over low end beef !!!

Just sayin'


----------



## Brill (Dec 18, 2019)

Box said:


> Nice - Kentucky Bourbon - made in Baltimore Maryland.



Bit of home nostalgia for ya. Shouldn’t you be workin??


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2019)

Military Special is a sourced bourbon, the distillery is actually in Kentucky.  Barton Distillery (Owned by Sazerac), which is the distillery of 1792, is where Military Special is sourced from.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 19, 2019)

My SS SS likes me...
Talisker... 10 year... Delicious! Lovely smoky nose. Nice little explosion of yumminess in every sip.

LL


----------



## AWP (Dec 20, 2019)

@Marauder06 a coworker picked up a bottle of Glenlivet XXV. Amazing beyond words.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 21, 2019)

Left the house at 2am this morning to chase bourbon at a distillery. Limited release of around 400 bottles.


----------



## Brill (Dec 21, 2019)

BloodStripe said:


> Left the house at 2am this morning to chase bourbon at a distillery. Limited release of around 400 bottles.



Please post a pic of what you bag. Extra points if they’re tied to the hood of your station wagon.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 21, 2019)

lindy said:


> Please post a pic of what you bag. Extra points if they’re tied to the hood of your station wagon.
> 
> View attachment 30989


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 21, 2019)

lindy said:


> Please post a pic of what you bag. Extra points if they’re tied to the hood of your station wagon.
> 
> View attachment 30989


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 21, 2019)

Like fools we got there super early. After we got our first bottle, we ended up going around in line again a second time as they still had bottles left.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 21, 2019)

There were 600 at Del Bac for Christmas release one weekend...I chose not to drive to Tucson as I didn't want to be murdered in my sleep from having purchased $400 in Whiskey in the days before.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2019)

Holy moly, I somehow got myself to Total Wine just in time yesterday to snag an Old Fitzgerald 15 year Bottled in Bond...it was steep, but for one of those once in a lifetime bottles it's great.  Wouldn't be surprised if it tastes like a $60 whiskey, but hell.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 31, 2019)

I've read good things about this year's Old Fitz 15.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 31, 2019)

Same @BloodStripe . I'll be cracking mine open tonight.


----------



## Dame (Dec 31, 2019)

Wish I had my darling man tonight. Bourbon alone seems wrong. Early bedtime methinks.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 31, 2019)

Dame said:


> Wish I had my darling man tonight. Bourbon alone seems wrong. Early bedtime methinks.


So, Tequila!





Staying home, having a flight in honor of those 82nd boys.

Hancocks President's Reserve
High West American Prairie
Balcones Blue Corn Bourbon
Bookers regular


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 4, 2020)

Went down to Del Bac for their tour and tasting.  Never had their classic before today, I won't be turning my nose up at it in the store though.  The Dorado still takes the cake for me.  @amlove21 probably wishes he lived in Tucson so he could just live there after he won our MacGregor bet.  Picked up the Winter Release.


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 7, 2020)

Little Book Chapter 2.. christmas present happily accepted along with a staple of any whiskey shelf, Woodford.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 14, 2020)

So I picked this Basil Hayden’s up at the base today. 
I tend toward the smoothness of the 80 proof stuff occasionally. Most times I just use a cube. 
Hoping this is good neat.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 14, 2020)

It's in the Small batch Collection of Beam.

Largest volume in the collection is Knob Creek.  Then Basil, Bakers, and Bookers.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 14, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> So I picked this Basil Hayden’s up at the base today.
> I tend toward the smoothness of the 80 proof stuff occasionally. Most times I just use a cube.
> Hoping this is good neat. View attachment 31546


I love their Caribbean dark rye.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah, I’m enjoying a little of it now. 
What’s funny is I pretty much grew up around the Beam distillery. Off and on through life. 
My second ex-wife had a lot of family who worked there. 
Didn’t really matter much to me then, the heritage of the place. 
I love the shit out of it now though😋👍


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 15, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> So I picked this Basil Hayden’s up at the base today.
> I tend toward the smoothness of the 80 proof stuff occasionally. Most times I just use a cube.
> Hoping this is good neat.


To sweet for me


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2020)

Putting together an Old Fashioned station.  Work in progress, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Box (Jan 16, 2020)

I think I have a few of those same WR glasses !!!

On a related note - I've never tried the Knob Creek Smoked Maple - what do you think about it ??


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2020)

Box said:


> I've never tried the Knob Creek Smoked Maple - what do you think about it ??


I had bought it because I wanted to try it with old fashions, unfortunately the maple flavor is overpowering and just does not work.

Last night I had a glass neat and had the same issue. Adding a couple of ice cubes dilutes it a bit, but I think they overdid it on the maple taste. Likely I will not buy another bottle.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 16, 2020)

Box said:


> I think I have a few of those same WR glasses !!!
> 
> On a related note - I've never tried the Knob Creek Smoked Maple - what do you think about it ??


It's ok.  Although I'm not sure why the kept bottling it after 2013, but it flies of the shelf it seems.

I did a ride of the Rohirrim last week and scored a Garrison Brother's Cowboy Bourbon.  Can't wait to take my FiL down the mash bill.

Also picked up: Eagle Rare-Store Pick, Bakers 7-Small Batch (Single Barrel is starting to hit our market so figured to get the Small Batch before it disappears), Old Barton 6-year 100 Proof.


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2020)

@Ooh-Rah , love the history here.

6 Things You Should Know About the Old Fashioned


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 16, 2020)

I have in my hands 2 bottles of BLANTONS....


That is all!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I have in my hands 2 bottles of BLANTONS....
> 
> 
> That is all!!!


Psst, hey buddy....want a blowjob?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 16, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Psst, hey buddy....want a blowjob?



Sure...let's come up with some safe words and guidance then push forward with this idea......


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 18, 2020)

Box said:


> On a related note - I've never tried the Knob Creek Smoked Maple - what do you think about it ??


Question is from those of you who might know.  I’m on Hulu right now watching a documentary about bourbon, one of the rules of bourbon is that it cannot be mixed or blended with any other colors or flavors.

If that is true, how does Knob Creek get away with calling this combination “bourbon”, shouldn’t it be considered whiskey?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 18, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Question is from those of you who might know.  I’m on Hulu right now watching a documentary about bourbon, one of the rules of bourbon is that it cannot be mixed or blended with any other colors or flavors.
> 
> If that is true, how does Knob Creek get away with calling this combination “bourbon”, shouldn’t it be considered whiskey?



With Knob Creek Smoked Maple it's on the label.  Bourbon doesn't have any "natural flavors" added.  But on the Knob Creek Label it says: "Kentucky Straight Bourbon whiskey with natural flavors."

IRT labels, Straight just means it's at least two years old.


----------



## Brill (Jan 24, 2020)

Received a bottle of 10yr old Laphroaig for me birthday. It always reminds me of a cold rainy day at a base camp in the Caucasus waiting for weather to clear to summit.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> Received a bottle of 10yr old Laphroaig for me birthday. It always reminds me of a cold rainy day at a base camp in the Caucasus waiting for weather to clear to summit.


Peat right to the face!


----------



## Brill (Jan 24, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Peat right to the face!



Love it! Want to try ardbeg uigeadail.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> Love it! Want to try ardbeg uigeadail.




Might have something to snail mail your way if you were interested but I won't know for about a month right now.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> Received a bottle of 10yr old Laphroaig for me birthday. It always reminds me of a cold rainy day at a base camp in the Caucasus waiting for weather to clear to summit.


That's my go to...


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 24, 2020)

lindy said:


> Received a bottle of 10yr old Laphroaig for me birthday. It always reminds me of a cold rainy day at a base camp in the Caucasus waiting for weather to clear to summit.


Actually having a dram as I respond,,,


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2020)

Gunpowder said:


> Actually having a dram as I respond,,,



Price at Costco (just inside DC just off 295) was well worth the drive and traffic from AACO.


----------



## medicchick (Jan 25, 2020)

lindy said:


> Price at Costco (just inside DC just off 295) was well worth the drive and traffic from AACO.


What does Cosco charge? I usually pay around $50


----------



## Brill (Jan 25, 2020)

medicchick said:


> What does Cosco charge? I usually pay around $50



Think it was 40-45. Way cheaper than anywhere I found locally.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 25, 2020)

Depending on what the Bottle is...CostCo can be cheaper by up a bit.  For $50 bottles at Total Wine they might have them beat by $15 sometimes.  If it's a $200 bottle...then CostCo might have it for $160-150.


----------



## EqualReaction (Jan 26, 2020)

Jack Daniel’s Tennessee Honey. It’s really smooth and super drinkable.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 27, 2020)

A buddy drove around to three different ABC stores today. Virginia isn't for lovers, it's for Blanton lovers.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 27, 2020)

Amazing.  I haven't seen Blanton's in a store in awhile.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 27, 2020)

Me either. Apparently last two weeks here have been fruitful. Last one I've seen in a store I mailed to Ooh-rah and that was probably 2 years ago or so.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 27, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> A buddy drove around to three different ABC stores today. Virginia isn't for lovers, it's for Blanton lovers. View attachment 31772



How much to take one off your hands?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 27, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> How much to take one off your hands?


I've tried. He's already got his brother paypaling him for those to take back to Missouri.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 28, 2020)

Was gonna be sober tonight, but fuck it.  Baby pours of Old Barton 100, Early Times BiB, and Smoke Wagon Store Pick named Abigail.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 7, 2020)

One of my favorite gifts I have ever received was from @DocIllinois. He sent me a miniature Macallan 1982 bottle. I am waiting for a very special date (not sure what that is yet) to crack it open. For now it's tucked away in hibernation so as to not expose it to sunlight.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 14, 2020)

I have 2 more bottles of Blantons...it cost me my virginity but WORTH IT!!!!!


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Feb 14, 2020)

I've got myself a tall glass of Makers 46 tonight. One of the first bourbons I ever tried, thanks to my brother-in-law's father while I was visiting them in Kentucky. This one is for you, Jon.

Hope you're all having an excellent night with your significant others.


----------



## Butthead (Feb 15, 2020)

Not quite 21 yet, but the orange Gatorade is my favorite.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 17, 2020)

On a beer kick lately and I think I've found my go to everyday or summer beer, that is if it was accessible where I'm at. It appears as a normal whitbeir in glass but is super refreshing, nicely effervescent and fruity on the citrus side.



ETA: On the phone and not quite sure how to rotate, sorry. The beer is Hitachino Nest White Ale for those interested.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 21, 2020)

Went with an Irish Whiskey flight at the house for the belated St Patrick's day: Teeling Single Grain, Green Spot, Redbreast 12.  From having been on a bourbon kick of late, this is different.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 24, 2020)

In case y'all want some good spirits to check out: Results – San Francisco World Spirits Competition


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2020)

If not now, when?

To add, I’m getting awful low on my Blantons. I’d be willing to pay a premium price if anybody can get me some.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 24, 2020)

Drinking some 2018 Lagavulin 18 tonight. Very delicious!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 24, 2020)

@parallel's project helped inspire me to finish off this project:


I had this propeller sitting around for a while with the intention of building a frame for it mounting it on the wall.  Glad to have it done and pretty happy with how it turned out.


So, I'll finish this project with some of this:


It's a good night.  Cheers!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 24, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If not now, when?
> 
> To add, I’m getting awful low on my Blantons. I’d be willing to pay a premium price if anybody can get me some.
> 
> View attachment 32728


Are you collecting all the stopper figures? :)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 24, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> Are you collecting all the stopper figures? :)


Trying.  I've got 3 of the same.  I know that I can get them from Blanton's; that's probably what I'll end up doing since it is so difficult to secure I don't have many opportunities to try for new ones.


----------



## parallel (Mar 25, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> @parallel's project helped inspire me to finish off this project:
> 
> I had this propeller sitting around for a while with the intention of building a frame for it mounting it on the wall.  Glad to have it done and pretty happy with how it turned out.
> View attachment 32731
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Trying.  I've got 3 of the same.  I know that I can get them from Blanton's; that's probably what I'll end up doing since it is so difficult to secure I don't have many opportunities to try for new ones.


Picking up a new bottle on Friday...and I'll probably end up with another T.


----------



## Brill (Mar 25, 2020)

@Blizzard , midget shuffleboard INSIDE the house: bold move indeed.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 25, 2020)

lindy said:


> @Blizzard , midget shuffleboard INSIDE the house: bold move indeed.


It's easier to keep an eye on them that way. 😁


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> If not now, when?
> 
> To add, I’m getting awful low on my Blantons. I’d be willing to pay a premium price if anybody can get me some.
> 
> View attachment 32728



Let me see what I can do buddy!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Trying.  I've got 3 of the same.  I know that I can get them from Blanton's; that's probably what I'll end up doing since it is so difficult to secure I don't have many opportunities to try for new ones.



I always keep an eye out for you.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 25, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Trying.  I've got 3 of the same.  I know that I can get them from Blanton's; that's probably what I'll end up doing since it is so difficult to secure I don't have many opportunities to try for new ones.



Which ones do you have? I've got a massive amount of them.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 26, 2020)

Blanton's for $125...the taters went out en masse...I saw it at the Cigar shop and was like NOPE.  Grabbed a few sticks.  Went to another liquor store I frequent and they had Red Spot for $105.99...normally 120 at Total Wine and at least $140 elsewhere.  Score!


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 26, 2020)

I like Blanton's. It's really easy to drink. But I think that's also its downfall. I don't get a lot of flavor from it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 27, 2020)

Tonight's drink is Ancient Ancient Age 10 Star and Coke. My favorite bottom shelfer.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 27, 2020)

Speyburn 10yrs...that's my get drunk Scotch.


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 29, 2020)

Tonight...it's Laphroaig 10...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 29, 2020)

Last night I did 1oz pours of:

Makers Mark, Larceny, Willett Pot Still, Willett Family Estate Barrell pick, Bond & Lillard, and Knob Creek.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 29, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Last night I did 1oz pours of:
> 
> Makers Mark, Larceny, Willett Pot Still, Willett Family Estate Barrell pick, Bond & Lillard, and Knob Creek.


Damn! That has got to be one of the best selections ever. Years ago the Willet distillery was owned by a Norwegian name of Evan Kulsvein. At that time he was strictly exporting the stock bourbon. That is produced by Heaven Hill. 
Cannot remember exactly when they restarted the distillery section. Because he was selling it off for scrap at the time. 
I have a bottle of Old Bardstown and one of Rowan’s creek. 
I cannot even find Bond & Lillard anymore. Except on the rare occasion. 

Nice... very nice 👍


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2020)

You guys are drinking the good stuff.

Sitting here browsing the forum and sipping George Dickel 9Year Single I found at a Total Wine in Madison, WI.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Mar 30, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> You guys are drinking the good stuff.
> 
> Sitting here browsing the forum and sipping George Dickel 9Year Single I found at a Total Wine in Madison, WI.


Been looking for a bottle of Dickel Bottled-in-Bond since it won that award...nowhere in Arizona...and not cheap online!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 30, 2020)

I’ll check the few honey holes I have. To see if they have that Dickel bottled-in-bond.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 31, 2020)

I enjoyed thst Dickel when I first opened up. Once oxygen hit it, it turned to crap. I can't even mix with it. Its turned into the oh we have people coming over, let me tell them it's delicious and share it with them bottle.


----------



## Kaldak (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds like I'm solid for not trying it.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Mar 31, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I enjoyed thst Dickel when I first opened up. Once oxygen hit it, it turned to crap. I can't even mix with it. Its turned into the oh we have people coming over, let me tell them it's delicious and share it with them bottle.
> 
> View attachment 32917


Hopefully just a bad barrel?
Not a big fan of Tennessee whiskey. Guess it’s because as a Navy dependent. Whenever Dad transferred. I would go to Kentucky for a while. Then follow him once he got set up. So when not overseas. I lived right in the middle of Bourbon country. Grew up behind Bernheim forest across the highway from Beam. Lived in Bardstown while I worked at Knox. 
So I’m kind of spoiled😁


----------



## Dame (Mar 31, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I enjoyed thst Dickel when I first opened up. Once oxygen hit it, it turned to crap. I can't even mix with it. Its turned into the oh we have people coming over, let me tell them it's delicious and share it with them bottle.


Alrighty then. Making notes on what not to drink at your place.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 1, 2020)

Change my mind.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 4, 2020)

Just popped the bung into the barrel and Operation Old Fashion is underway!

I’ll taste in a week, but plan on letting this recipe age for 30 full days before bottling and capping.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2020)

Single Malts tonight boys, see you in the other thread.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 4, 2020)

Tonight's lineup:  Bowmore 12, Kilchoman Machir Bay, Bruichladdich Classic Laddie, Octomore 10.1, and Del Bac Distillers Cut 19-3.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 5, 2020)

Operation Crush Covid-19 - Garrison Brothers Distillery

Man, I'd almost do it, but $1k is a bit steep!


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Dame (Apr 8, 2020)

Out of Old Forester 1929, down to the last shot of Knob Creek, gonna have to go after that Bookers Small Batch soon @Tinman6 . 
After that it's the cheap stuff I use for cooking.     Might be time to venture out.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 8, 2020)

If you can find some Ancient Ancient Age or Ancient Ancient Age 10 Star, it's the best bottom shelter. 1.75L for $28 and $26 respectively.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 8, 2020)

Picking up Woodinville and Knobb Creek store picks on Friday.


----------



## Devildoc (Apr 8, 2020)

Right now my wallet doesn't support it. Thanks to the current Coronavirus I have some job security, but we're not taking any chances so I am saving every penny. If anyone has a spare bottle they would like to donate to the cause, I'd be happy to accept....


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 8, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Right now my wallet doesn't support it. Thanks to the current Coronavirus I have some job security, but we're not taking any chances so I am saving every penny. If anyone has a spare bottle they would like to donate to the cause, I'd be happy to accept....



PM me. I'm happy to support the front line.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 8, 2020)

Dame said:


> Out of Old Forester 1929, down to the last shot of Knob Creek, gonna have to go after that Bookers Small Batch soon @Tinman6 .
> After that it's the cheap stuff I use for cooking.     Might be time to venture out.


I would venture to say that. I can add good Bourbon to the gift list. 
When this thing is over. I’ll find the best I can find and, bring it you myself 👍


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 8, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Right now my wallet doesn't support it. Thanks to the current Coronavirus I have some job security, but we're not taking any chances so I am saving every penny. If anyone has a spare bottle they would like to donate to the cause, I'd be happy to accept....


PM me and, I will send you something worthy of your palate Sir. 
A thank you for your hard work in combatting this Chimera👍


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 8, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Right now my wallet doesn't support it. Thanks to the current Coronavirus I have some job security, but we're not taking any chances so I am saving every penny. If anyone has a spare bottle they would like to donate to the cause, I'd be happy to accept....



Feel free to PM me.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

This is what I picked up at the honey hole today. Times may get hard... gotta stock up. Going to start picking up at least a bottle or 2 of what I don’t have.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 9, 2020)

Twin Timbers looks fun!  Have had Bird Dog, pretty classic bottle. 

I picked up an Old Ezra 7 Barrel Proof today for $34.99.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

This evening’s flight... if we get to the everclear, we may have trouble🤣


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 9, 2020)

As Nebraska looks more and more like we'll go into a Stay In Place order I'm starting to grab essentials. Shelf stable foods, canned goods, toilet paper, and most importantly alcohol.

I have a bottle of Knob Creek and Bulleit, but I was looking for some suggestions from those that have a better palate than me. I'm open to drinking anything and if I'm going to be on lockdown for a few weeks I'd like to try some new stuff. Whether it be Rum, Scotch, or other tequila and bourbons, eyes that I haven't had yet.

Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

HOLY SHIT!!! The Wood Hat is incredibly smooth. Very caramel and the finish. The pecan wood lends an incredible finish. 
I have changed my thinking on “Bourbon” as defined the old way. This stuff is produced here in Missouri. 👍👍👍


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm big into Texas Bourbon these days.  Balcones and Garrison Brothers.


----------



## Gunpowder (Apr 9, 2020)

Laphroaig 10...if you don't mind peat...inexpensive too.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

I am eyeballing the Duke Founders Reserve next. I have been sipping on a double of the Twin Timbers. With just a little water. To let it open up a bit.


----------



## Dame (Apr 9, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> This evening’s flight... if we get to the everclear, we may have trouble🤣View attachment 33165


So THAT's where all the shot glasses went!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

Dame said:


> So THAT's where all the shot glasses went!



Only the ones I drank from😀. Remember I had a kilt on, regimental style. So it isn’t like I had any place to hide them🤣🤣


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

It may have something to do with running around the strip. With you know who and did God knows what🤫


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Apr 9, 2020)

Any one got any good recommendations for a bottle as a gift? $200 limit.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 9, 2020)

oneleggedhumper said:


> Any one got any good recommendations for a bottle as a gift? $200 limit.


Bookers 120 proof.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 10, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> Bookers 120 proof.


I bought it in Denver at a hole in the wall. It makes a great gift. 
It has qualities known to convert people to bourbon’s dark side.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 10, 2020)

oneleggedhumper said:


> Any one got any good recommendations for a bottle as a gift? $200 limit.



Are you willing to buy via secondary market or are you looking for just MSRP?

For MSRP, any batch of Bookers is delicious, EH Taylor Barrel Proof (hard to find but amazing!), Elijah Craig Barrel Proof, Stagg JR, 4 Rose's Single Barrel (find a store pick if you can), Woodford Reserve Masters Collection (I've had Chocolate and it was very good), Blanton's Straight from the Barrel (available in Europe and can easily be found shipped to US), New Riff Rye, there are a lot of good ones out there. Stay away from Hudson. It's trash.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dame said:


> So THAT's where all the shot glasses went!


Holy Crap...!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 10, 2020)

oneleggedhumper said:


> Any one got any good recommendations for a bottle as a gift? $200 limit.


There's a lot out there that are great for $200 or less.  In fact most Bourbons top shelf range is about $100.  What state are you in?  If you're in Nevada there's some local stuff you could check out.  Smoke Wagon Uncut/Unfiltered for $70 is amazing.  And in Vegas they still have the limited run called Desert Jewel for $92 hanging around a few Total Wines. 

Honestly right now if you want something that screams great bourbon? It can be had for under $100. *looks in the cabinet

Bookers Granny Batch 2020-01
Larceny Barrel Proof
Elijah Craig Barrel Proof
New Riff SiB
Willett Family Estate Barrel Picks (Purple Foil)

If you want to try an hunt down an Old Fitz 15 Decanter, they're $160 at retail

If you want to get into craft stuff, I have some ideas.  Specifically Balcones Blue Corn or the Garrison Brothers Barrel Proof SiB.  You might even be able to find a Rhetoric for about $200.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 10, 2020)

Buffalo Trace. Best sub $25 bourbon in my books. I always have a bottle on my shelf.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 11, 2020)

Dalmores 15 all day.

So rich and smooth, no peaty/smokey taste. It will run you about $130-140 a bottle, but that's what i start the night off with to feel classy, before i crank out the handle of Jameson and it all goes downhill. I try to make those nice bottles last me a few months.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 11, 2020)

Today's Flight:


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Today's Flight:
> View attachment 33214


What pray tell is Smoke Wagon?
From the looks of the bottle. I can imagine the character of the contents. Is equal to that of its container.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 11, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> What pray tell is Smoke Wagon?
> From the looks of the bottle. I can imagine the character of the contents. Is equal to that of its container.


Smoke Wagon is a High Rye Mash-bill bottled by H&C Distilling in Las Vegas.  They contracted this specific mash bill from MGP in Lawrenceburg, Indiana as new distillate.  The Clear bottle is their Straight Bourbon which is four year old bourbon that conditions for 6 months in Vegas.  Small batch is a blend of 4 thru 8 year bourbons of the same mash.  They would have started bottling their own distillate on the same mash bill for their straight bourbon now, but it is illegal to distill ethanol products in Nevada.  They're grandfathered in for their vodka, but are limited to only finishing NGS (New Grain Spirit).  

It's pretty legit.  The small batch is very fruit forward, and fucking delicious.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 11, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Smoke Wagon is a High Rye Mash-bill bottled by H&C Distilling in Las Vegas.  They contracted this specific mash bill from MGP in Lawrenceburg, Indiana as new distillate.  The Clear bottle is their Straight Bourbon which is four year old bourbon that conditions for 6 months in Vegas.  Small batch is a blend of 4 thru 8 year bourbons of the same mash.  They would have started bottling their own distillate on the same mash bill for their straight bourbon now, but it is illegal to distill ethanol products in Nevada.  They're grandfathered in for their vodka, but are limited to only finishing NGS (New Grain Spirit).
> 
> It's pretty legit.  The small batch is very fruit forward, and fucking delicious.



Have to see about a bottle or 2, thanks for the information. 
I am sitting back this evening with a double of the Duke.


----------



## Dame (Apr 11, 2020)

Obtained more Knob Creek today. One glass on the rocks and I'm good.


----------



## noquarterseance (Apr 11, 2020)

Mindbender said:


> Anyone else enjoy collecting rare bourbon?



Colonel EH Taylor 👌🏼


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 12, 2020)

noquarterseance said:


> Colonel EH Taylor 👌🏼


I enjoy hunting down scarce bourbon... Then I drink that shit😆😆😆


----------



## SaintKP (Apr 12, 2020)

@Gunpowder they were all out of Laphroaig 10 so went with Ardbeg An Oa. First scotch and one of only a few I have ever tried was Ardbeg 10 and at first I hated it but its quietly become one of my favorites. 

@BloodStripe  that was the first bourbon that actually 'got me'. I still go back to it from time to time.

@Hillclimb I'll have to see if I can get some from Total Wine and nothing wrong with Jameson, could replace it with water and call it good.


----------



## Gunpowder (Apr 12, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> @Gunpowder they were all out of Laphroaig 10 so went with Ardbeg An Oa. First scotch and one of only a few I have ever tried was Ardbeg 10 and at first I hated it but its quietly become one of my favorites.
> 
> @BloodStripe  that was the first bourbon that actually 'got me'. I still go back to it from time to time.
> 
> @Hillclimb I'll have to see if I can get some from Total Wine and nothing wrong with Jameson, could replace it with water and call it good.


That ought to tell you something...Arbeg is an Isle of Islay scotch as well as Lagavolin and a few others.  Enjoy


----------



## Grapevine (Apr 17, 2020)

What do ya'll think of Stagg Jr?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 17, 2020)

Grapevine said:


> What do ya'll think of Stagg Jr?


Delicious.  Retail is supposed to be $50.  People think Batch 12 cures cancer.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 20, 2020)

I ‘batched’ my old fashioned recipe so I can have one at the ready whenever I want.  That was a great/bad idea!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 21, 2020)

And got a bottle of Blanton's and Weller Special Reserve today at Total Wine!  Honestly, 9 months of hunting Blanton's at Total Wine and I finally got there before they were all gone on a delivery day.  Had a handle of WSR from my last Texas Trip so I just got a 750 to open.  Arizona is like the Weller Wasteland, nada normally.


----------



## Dame (Apr 22, 2020)

I picked up a bottle of Tennessee bourbon yesterday at Costco. It is their own brand (Kirkland) but I decided to try it because their vodka is amazing. It's good but not for a $30 price tag on a litre when Bulleit's 1.75L was sitting there for $32.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 22, 2020)

Dame said:


> I picked up a bottle of Tennessee bourbon yesterday at Costco. It is their own brand (Kirkland) but I decided to try it because their vodka is amazing. It's good but not for a $30 price tag on a litre when Bulleit's 1.75L was sitting there for $32.
> View attachment 33448


So, is that your Bourbon drinking helmet? Pretty bad-ass👍


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 22, 2020)

Many apologies @Ooh-Rah my Blanton's Connection has gone underground.  I have enlisted the help from the FBI Task Force and Reddington to find him but so far no luck.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 22, 2020)

Dame said:


> I picked up a bottle of Tennessee bourbon yesterday at Costco. It is their own brand (Kirkland) but I decided to try it because their vodka is amazing. It's good but not for a $30 price tag on a litre when Bulleit's 1.75L was sitting there for $32.
> View attachment 33448


I have a handle of the Bulleitt in the bottom shelf of my pantry.  Costco's Tennessee Bourbon is probably sourced from George Dickel and if you find the Kentucky Bourbon it is sourced from Barton (1792 and Old Barton brands owned by Buffalo Trace).


----------



## Dame (Apr 22, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> So, is that your Bourbon drinking helmet? Pretty bad-ass👍


Yeah, that helmet gets a lot of comments. @Muppet was getting a little too excited over it about two weeks ago via webcam. I had to move it off the printer so he couldn't see it anymore. That's why it's by the window now.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 22, 2020)

Dame said:


> Yeah, that helmet gets a lot of comments. @Muppet was getting a little too excited over it about two weeks ago via webcam. I had to move it off the printer so he couldn't see it anymore. That's why it's by the window now.



So now he'll be staring through your window instead.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 22, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> So now he'll be staring through your window instead.



I see what you did there....


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 22, 2020)

Muppet said:


> I see what you did there....


I see nothing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just popped the bung into the barrel and Operation Old Fashion is underway!
> 
> I’ll taste in a week, but plan on letting this recipe age for 30 full days before bottling and capping.
> 
> View attachment 32997


Just sampled my first batch of Old Fashioned after aging for 30 days.

Taste is delicious, very glad I did it.  Going to let the barrel soak for a few days and then begin a new batch.  May try Knob Creek Maple this time around.

*A few stats:*
Used a 2L barrel.
Holds 68 oz of total liquid.

Net product was 40oz of liquid. 
28oz evaporation/leakage (Angels Share).

Average known evaporation = 3%-10%
My evaporation = 41%

*Learnings:*
Find a cooler and less humid area to store barrel.  Thinking Sump Pump Room.

Be more consistent in rotating barrel.  It took me about a week to figure out that I should be flipping the barrel every day to prevent the top from drying out.

Will be interesting to see if I notice a significant reduction in evaporation by making these adjustments.

I ordered 2 new barrels so that I can get them going and then bottle store the end results.

Will check back with results after the next batch!


----------



## Dame (Apr 28, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I have a handle of the Bulleitt in the bottom shelf of my pantry.  Costco's Tennessee Bourbon is probably sourced from George Dickel and if you find the Kentucky Bourbon it is sourced from Barton (1792 and Old Barton brands owned by Buffalo Trace).


Based on tasting it when opened and then a few days later, yes, George Dickel. And no, @BloodStripe, I will not be serving it to guests without Coke atop it.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 28, 2020)

Canadian Whiskey (from Costco) tastes really good and is aged 6 years.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 28, 2020)

Any recommendation for me to "start" with bourbon?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 28, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Any recommendation for me to "start" with bourbon?



A good place to start...oh.  I would definitely start with Makers Mark, Elijah Craig, and Larceny.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 28, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> Any recommendation for me to "start" with bourbon?



Pappy Van Winkle Special Reserve


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 28, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Pappy Van Winkle Special Reserve


Troll you gonna make him chase a Lot B?


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 28, 2020)

Interesting, I posted this from my phone and it had the correct orientation.

Anyhow, this is a really smooth whiskey.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 28, 2020)

x SF med said:


> Pappy Van Winkle Special Reserve


Psssh. It's all about the Family Reserve Rye.


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Found a bottle of Booker's $10 off and a bottle of Glenmorangie 18 $25 off at the Fort Carson PX.

Turns out, no service members (regardless of component) can purchase spirits on post. I'm fuming.


----------



## Steve1839 (Apr 29, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Turns out, no service members (regardless of component) can purchase spirits on post. I'm fuming.


WTF?  Is there any justification for that?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 29, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Found a bottle of Booker's $10 off and a bottle of Glenmorangie 18 $25 off at the Fort Carson PX.
> 
> Turns out, no service members (regardless of component) can purchase spirits on post. I'm fuming.


Huh?  CG trying to start a mutiny?


----------



## Cookie_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> WTF?  Is there any justification for that?



Apparently just CG's orders.

Dependents and retirees can purchase spirits, but servicemembers are limited to 1 bottle of wine or one case of beer.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 29, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Apparently just CG's orders.
> 
> Dependents and retirees can purchase spirits, but servicemembers are limited to 1 bottle of wine or one case of beer.


What a load of bs.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2020)

At the suggestion of a member, I made a "business decision" and merged two threads. This is now our one stop shop for all things alcohol.


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 30, 2020)

Drink up!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 30, 2020)

AWP said:


> At the suggestion of a member, I made a "business decision" and merged two threads. This is now our one stop shop for all things alcohol.








BOURBON IS DIFFERENT!


----------



## Marine0311 (Apr 30, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Troll you gonna make him chase a Lot B?



I'll look into both of those and see what I can afford haha.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 30, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> I'll look into both of those and see what I can afford haha.


It is an $80 bottle MSRP.  I have not seen it at MSRP in 7 years.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 30, 2020)

AWP said:


> At the suggestion of a member, I made a "business decision" and merged two threads. This is now our one stop shop for all things alcohol.





ThunderHorse said:


> BOURBON IS DIFFERENT!


Great decision and quality use of the “merge threads“ function!

Fantastic to see the Admin’s taking a proactive role in offering the Mods an assist in keeping the threads organized and uncluttered!

Well done! 👍




Spoiler: AWP can ignore this. Just a nonsense PS



This is fucking bullshit!

Anybody with half a brain knows that of all things, bourbon is worthy and deserving of its own thread.

The idea of discussing Kentucky’s finest in the same thread AWP rates his favorite White Claw flavors and poetically laments the loss of Zima, is nothing less than a damn shame.


----------



## AWP (Apr 30, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Great decision and quality use of the “merge threads“ function!
> 
> Fantastic to see the Admin’s taking a proactive role in offering the Mods an assist in keeping the threads organized and uncluttered!
> 
> ...


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 1, 2020)

Bought another store pick of Buffalo Trace.  I have like four of them now, need to open two of them and do a blind flight of them.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 1, 2020)

Bought a bottle of 2007 Foursquare rum. I fucking love it.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 8, 2020)

Picked up a bottle of Mont Gay 1703 Master's Select. Looking forward to trying it tonight.


----------



## sah2117 (May 8, 2020)

Pretty good rum. Sweeter than the Captain Morgan’s Private Stock I usually drink. $36/bottle. Apologies for the picture orientation. I did preview before posting, but could not figure out how to fix it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 9, 2020)

Garrison Brothers Single Barrel Bourbon and Bones Chophouse (Scottsdale, AZ) pick, 120.7 Proof.

Color: Burnt Brown Sugar

Nose: 60% Cacoa chocolate bar (not as sweet as milk chocolate, not as bitter as 80% cacao), Oak, baking spice but not cinnamon or nutmeg (probably close), nose doesn't at first doesn't tell you the proof but as you sip it let's you know, burnt caramel

Palate: Dark Chocolate, oak spice, burnt butterscotch, NO FRUIT HERE

Finish: spicy, kind of like EHT Amaranth but a little subdued, as you take each sip it builds.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 16, 2020)

Added this pick to the collection.


----------



## CQB (May 16, 2020)

If you don’t like the peaty monsters like Ardbeg or Laphraic, try this wee chappie. Very smooth.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 17, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Added this pick to the collection.
> View attachment 33930



I wish it weren't so hard to find EHT SmB or SiB. Virginia just recently decided all EHT products will be by lottery system. In some states you cab m find it sitting on shelves all over, but here, good fucking luck. I haven't won any lottery items in 3 years.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 17, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> I wish it weren't so hard to find EHT SmB or SiB. Virginia just recently decided all EHT products will be by lottery system. In some states you cab m find it sitting on shelves all over, but here, good fucking luck. I haven't won any lottery items in 3 years.


This was a store pick, somehow two store picks hit the valley this week.  We get very few EHTs other than SmB.  Every Buffalo Trace product, to include regular Buffalo Trace is allocated.  That didn't stop me from getting Sazerac Rye, EHT SmB, Stagg Jr, etc.  But I've basically had to mark it down to what time of the month Buffalo Trace Allocations arrived.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 17, 2020)

You ever want BT let me know and I can ship to you. I can get BT all day at $21. Shipping wouldn't make it economical, but the option is there.


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 17, 2020)

It being allocated hasn't stopped me from amassing some.  I grabbed the liter at CostCo awhile back and I've been picking up local store picks.  Most of them are running about 25-27 out the door.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 18, 2020)

CQB said:


> View attachment 33932If you don’t like the peaty monsters like Ardbeg or Laphraic, try this wee chappie. Very smooth.


I’ve actually had a chance to tour their distillery. The grounds are quite lovely. Their product is nothing less than fabulous. This is my #1 favorite scotch. The original is delicious, but I’m much more partial to the portwood cask aged one.

Pity that it’s so hard to find in my corner of the globe. There’s a market around the corner from my aunt’s house that sells it, so there’s always a bottle waiting for me in Marietta when I go visit.


----------



## CQB (May 18, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> I’ve actually had a chance to tour their distillery. The grounds are quite lovely. Their product is nothing less than fabulous. This is my #1 favorite scotch. The original is delicious, but I’m much more partial to the portwood cask aged one.
> 
> Pity that it’s so hard to find in my corner of the globe. There’s a market around the corner from my aunt’s house that sells it, so there’s always a bottle waiting for me in Marietta when I go visit.


We’ve a really good whisky supplier nearby, stocks everything by region. BTW is their setup as small as they say it is?


----------



## GOTWA (May 18, 2020)

I can't wait to get back into the states and just crack open an ice cold Angry Orchard.


----------



## racing_kitty (May 18, 2020)

CQB said:


> We’ve a really good whisky supplier nearby, stocks everything by region. BTW is their setup as small as they say it is?


Yes, very much so.


----------



## Devildoc (May 18, 2020)

Someone gave my friend a bottle of Blanton's single barrel, he generously gave me three fingers of it last night. Holy hell but that's good stuff....

Cue the "gave me three fingers of it last night" jokes in 3...2...1....


----------



## x SF med (May 18, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Cue the "gave me three fingers of it last night" jokes in 3...2...1....



Nah, too easy...  we'll find something better, just wait....


----------



## ThunderHorse (May 24, 2020)

I'd searched far and wide for Balmorhea 2019 so that I'd have the vertical Garrison Brothers flight ready for when B's parents came back to town.  They were supposed to come in early March, and then for Easter and of course COVID-19 completely fucked that up.  Plan was to sit on our porch, enjoy some great Texas Bourbon and then do ask the question.  Well, that's been pushed off and Balmorhea 2020 has landed.  Figured there's no time like the present.  



2019

Nose- Worn leather, like a saddle. Molasses, burnt chocolate, fresh cut oak, the smells come together. (can I get this in a candle)

Palate- Dark chocolate, Fudge, burnt molasses, charred oak. warm honey.

Finish- The "Texas Hug". This grass note that Ranger Creek seems to have, but nice. Spices.

2020
Nose- Nose comes at you a bit more. Some burnt chocolate, the oak is there again. Molasses. Harder to parse out different notes.

Palate- Sweeter up front, but also spicier as it rests mid-palate. Definitely your oak spices. Dark chocolate again.

Finish- That Texas Hug, spices, but again also sweeter than the 2019.

Really hard to pick, both lovely.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 27, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> Someone gave my friend a bottle of Blanton's single barrel, he generously gave me three fingers of it last night. Holy hell but that's good stuff....
> 
> Cue the "gave me three fingers of it last night" jokes in 3...2...1....


I can’t even find Blanton’s. Let alone get a tasting.
I grabbed this today just to support the dude’s company.
Don’t know why these are not oriented correctly? Sorry about that folks. 
This bourbon is $36.00.


----------



## Devildoc (May 27, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> I can’t even find Blanton’s. Let alone get a tasting.
> I grabbed this today just to support the dude’s company.View attachment 34093View attachment 34094
> Don’t know why these are not oriented correctly? Sorry about that folks.
> This bourbon is $36.00.



My buddy said he was given a bottle, we both discussed how if we ever purchased a bottle we would have to also purchase a divorce attorney at the same time because it's so expensive.

I really enjoyed that Rowan's Creek.  That was very good.


----------



## AWP (Jun 2, 2020)

I managed to find a bottle of Buffalo Trace, 1 liter, for about $38 USD (after the conversion) which is pretty cheap around here (I expected about $45). I also picked up Jameson's because Tully's was either through the roof or unavailable and I haven't seen Bushmill's in months. Lastly, I tried some good old 101 Wild Turkey. I prefer the Bird over the Buffalo, but they are both tasty.
---
One perk to being overseas is the wine selection that you won't find in the US. I have a Chilean cabernet and Argentinian bonarda on deck. If you like a red wine and haven't had a bonarda, you're missing out.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 2, 2020)

WT 101 is fantastic. If you ever see Rare Breed it's even better.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 2, 2020)

Tonight my local Whiskey group is doing a virtual tasting of Balmorhea 2020 and Garrison Single Barrel with Charles Garrison of Garrison Brothers.


----------



## Dame (Jun 2, 2020)

Recently @Steve1839 and I opened a bottle of Horse Soldier Reserve. Man. Just amazing.

Comes in three versions. Story here: The Green Berets Who Went From Elite Warriors to Elite Bourbon Makers


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 2, 2020)

Had some Bumbu Rum tonight. It's very tasty. Has a very strong banana profile to it.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 6, 2020)

Dame said:


> Recently @Steve1839 and I opened a bottle of Horse Soldier Reserve. Man. Just amazing.
> 
> Comes in three versions. Story here: The Green Berets Who Went From Elite Warriors to Elite Bourbon Makers
> 
> View attachment 34237


Read the backstory and proceeded to order a small batch. Only to find they will not ship to Missouri.
Hopefully my hidey hole can get it. Without too much trouble.
Upon educating my lady friend on the subtleties of fine bourbon. She has seen the error of her ways. After drinking up most of a bottle of 10 year old Bird Dog. Hold on... by mixing it with instant iced tea!
She has found redemption by re-upping on some of our premium stock. I told her to bastardize some rot gut. Not the fine Bourbons that sit on our liquor shelf er, top of fridge. Really need to get a cabinet of some sort.
Here is what was delivered today

As an aside. Why are the pictures coming out sideways. How can it be corrected?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice haul


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 6, 2020)

She likes the Bird Dog because of our dog Harley. I told her to start liking something else. If you go to the pet thread you’ll see said hound. 
I guess the draw to good Bourbon. Is different for everyone. 
Too bad we don’t have an Old Crow as a pet!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 14, 2020)

National Bourbon Day.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jun 14, 2020)

Found a place here in town that sells Blantons for $53. I'm headed back on Tuesday as soon as the store opens to buy as many as I can.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 14, 2020)

A good read, I learned a lot about Canadian Whisky.   Rye usually brings out the asshole in me but with recent post's, I guess I need bring it out here more often. 

Why the World Overlooked Canadian Whisky


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 14, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> A good read, I learned a lot about Canadian Whisky.   Rye usually brings out the asshole in me but with recent post's, I guess I need bring it out here more often.
> 
> Why the World Overlooked Canadian Whisky





> On the super high end, Bryson says, 42-year-old Canadian Club is similar in quality to a 40-year-old Glenfiddich. The Glenfiddich costs $4,500 for a bottle. The Canadian Club? $300.



Because Canadian Club is sold in plastic bottles with plastic screw tops.  It is "Rot Gut" Whiskey.  

Alberta Distillers Rye Whiskey is responsible for a whole lot of American companies Ryes, everyone has had Whistle Pig I'm sure, that's mostly sourced from Alberta Distillers.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Because Canadian Club is sold in plastic bottles with plastic screw tops.  It is "Rot Gut" Whiskey.
> 
> Alberta Distillers Rye Whiskey is responsible for a whole lot of American companies Ryes, everyone has had Whistle Pig I'm sure, that's mostly sourced from Alberta Distillers.



42 year old Canadian Club is definitely not in a plastic bottle.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 15, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> 42 year old Canadian Club is definitely not in a plastic bottle.


Never seen Canadian Club in anything other than plastic and on the bottom shelf.  I was in my local and a dude from Nebraska comes in and asked for a half gallon, we're like, no way he wants that...no he did.  Just wanted his mixer.  I guess that's cool.  

$300 for a 90 Proof Whiskey?  Ew. Whisky Review: Canadian Club 42 Year Old - The Whiskey Wash


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 16, 2020)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Found a place here in town that sells Blantons for $53. I'm headed back on Tuesday as soon as the store opens to buy as many as I can.


When you get one to spare. I’d be happy to buy one from you. I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jun 16, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> When you get one to spare. I’d be happy to buy one from you. I cannot find it anywhere.



They were completely out. If I can pick up one to spare from the store, I will absolutely let you know. At that price, I'll become a peddler. 

Did happen to pick up a bottle of Angel's Envy instead. Bourbon finished in a port barrel. I've heard good things, but I'll give an opinion later on tonight once I've sampled.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 16, 2020)

The Angels Envy is a great choice.


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jun 17, 2020)

New revised list of my favorite bourbons:
1) Makers 46 because its delicious, accessible, and has some memories.
2) Blantons because its fantastic and smooth, but rare to find in stock.
3) Angels Envy. That was great. Nice smooth start, easy on the nose with a lot of vanilla and fruit. Bitter finish that still reminded me it was alcohol and to not start taking shots. That was an awesome recommendation from my Commander.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jun 22, 2020)

Convincing argument there Jorgensen.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 23, 2020)

How times have changed. It wasn't that long ago that I would spend too much time hunting beer. Now here we are almost to the 2020 release of CBS and i just found about 6 packs still sitting on a store shelf.


----------



## Cookie_ (Jul 2, 2020)

My local liquor store managed to get a bottle of WhistlePig Boss Hog(Samurai Scientist) 
I REALLY want to grab it, because it sounds different, but I don't think I'm at a point in life where I trust myself with a $650 bottle of Whiskey.


----------



## Steve1839 (Jul 2, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> I don't think I'm at a point in life where I trust myself with a $650 bottle of Whiskey.


I hope I'm never at a point where I trust myself with a $650 bottle of Whisk(e)y...


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jul 4, 2020)

No @Steve1839, maybe not a $650.00 bottle. But, you looked pretty comfortable with what was on hand. The last time I saw you🤣


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 4, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> My local liquor store managed to get a bottle of WhistlePig Boss Hog(Samurai Scientist)
> I REALLY want to grab it, because it sounds different, but I don't think I'm at a point in life where I trust myself with a $650 bottle of Whiskey.


It's a $450 bottle around here when it's available.  I've seen it At CostCo for $350.  It's a late October release, so your best price on it would be in November when the market is relatively flooded.

ETA: July 4th Flight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 19, 2020)

This was last night's lineup at my buddy's house...and I'm hurting today:

Wild Turkey Long Branch
Four Roses 2015 OESK SP
2014 Four Roses OESV SP
[local} Barrel Rested Gin
Weller Special Reserve SP
2010 Woodford Master's Collection Maple Finish
 Dalmore Cigar Malt
J Mattingly 137.5 
GTS
Angels Envy Rye


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 19, 2020)

Good lord, of course you're hurting, brother. That is one helluva sampling.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 19, 2020)

I've been on a Michelada kick lately to help beat the heat. Added a shot of "juice" from a jar of Ole Smokey Moonshine pickles today. Delicious.


----------



## Dame (Jul 20, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This was last night's lineup at my buddy's house...and I'm hurting today:
> 
> Wild Turkey Long Branch
> Four Roses 2015 OESK SP
> ...


How was the Woodford? 
Or do you perhaps not remember?


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 20, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> This was last night's lineup at my buddy's house...and I'm hurting today:
> 
> Wild Turkey Long Branch
> Four Roses 2015 OESK SP
> ...


What's his address again....🥃


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 20, 2020)

@Dame the Woodford Maple Finish was excellent.  What its going for right now on the secondary market is a bit much, I think it's like $500.  However it's a 10 yr old bottle so not a stupid price.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 2, 2020)

Last night's pours, on tap for the grub was smoked sausage chile con queso and carnitas.  Buddy's girlfriend made fresh salted caramel macaroons.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 2, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Last night's pours, on tap for the grub was smoked sausage chile con queso and carnitas.  Buddy's girlfriend made fresh salted caramel macaroons.
> 
> View attachment 35084



Sir, what's the difference in those Blantons?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 2, 2020)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Sir, what's the difference in those Blantons?



Blanton's Gold until this year was a non-US release.  It retails for $105, but I haven't seen a retailer actually sell it for that and the allocation that we got here in Arizona was minimal.  Some bar accounts got it so I doubt I'll see it at the Customer Service desk at Total Wine.  It is for sale in Canada. 

The big thing with Blanton's gold is that it is a Single Barrel bottled at 105 Proof.

Blanton's Straight from the Barrel is also a non-US release but as far as I know it's not available in Canada.  This bottle was 131.4 proof.   There are some online retailers that ship to the US, but it's usually about a $200 bottle when it's a good deal from those retailers. 

Both were freaking delicious.


----------



## Deleted member 15200 (Aug 7, 2020)

@ThunderHorse 

What did you think of the Dalmore Cigar Malt? I personally was not terribly impressed by it, but one of my friends is obsessed. I'm not a smoker, so maybe that had something to do with it?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 7, 2020)

PineTree said:


> @ThunderHorse
> 
> What did you think of the Dalmore Cigar Malt? I personally was not terribly impressed by it, but one of my friends is obsessed. I'm not a smoker, so maybe that had something to do with it?


I enjoyed it.  I also didn't have to buy it.  At that price point you can get some amazing whiskeys.  But it paired very well with a stick.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 11, 2020)

Well, I just threw down for a custom Whiskey Cabinet from a guy who runs a Mesquite Tree saw mill.  Expensive...but all mesquite.  Also, I don't have to put it together myself.


----------



## Deleted member 15200 (Aug 12, 2020)

@ThunderHorse I'd love to see some photos when you've got it all set up


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2020)

Ove the last few months I've been able to find Elijah Craig Small Batch, Four Roses, Bulleit (orange label), Turkey 101, and Buffalo Trace. Given my foreign location, this is no small accomplishment.

Elijah Craig, hands down.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> Ove the last few months I've been able to find Elijah Craig Small Batch, Four Roses, Bulleit (orange label), Turkey 101, and Buffalo Trace. Given my foreign location, this is no small accomplishment.
> 
> Elijah Craig, hands down.


OH you don't go: ALL THE PAPPIEZ?

Try to get your hands on Elijah Craig Barrel Proof. (Any batch)


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 24, 2020)

AWP said:


> Ove the last few months I've been able to find Elijah Craig Small Batch, Four Roses, Bulleit (orange label), Turkey 101, and Buffalo Trace. Given my foreign location, this is no small accomplishment.
> 
> Elijah Craig, hands down.



I am a Bulleit fan, especially the rye.  I love it.  I like Buffalo Trace 'OK', but I also really dig the Craig.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2020)

Devildoc said:


> I am a Bulleit fan, especially the rye.  I love it.  I like Buffalo Trace 'OK', but I also really dig the Craig.



Rye isn't available, so one day I'll know. Today just isn't the day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 15, 2020)

Rejoice, Yuenling going West!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305857650693992448


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 15, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Rejoice, Yuenling going West!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305857650693992448



My favorite 'cheap' beer.  I love it.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 15, 2020)

I am looking for a new whiskey to slip at home or do a shot before bed.

I have been doing whiskey at-home as opposed  to beer under a theory of less calories and less headache.

Fireball is sweet but has so much sugar

I did try Jefferson Reserve recently.

?


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 15, 2020)

If you like fireball (yuck), try Jack Fire.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 15, 2020)

I personally am a Tullamore Dew guy for shots.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 15, 2020)

Jefferson's Ocean 22 is a solid voyage.  Do you want a whiskey with cinnamon properties?  Willett Pot Still.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 15, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> If you like fireball (yuck), try Jack Fire.



Ok


Kaldak said:


> I personally am a Tullamore Dew guy for shots.



I will check it out


ThunderHorse said:


> Jefferson's Ocean 22 is a solid voyage.  Do you want a whiskey with cinnamon properties?  Willett Pot Still.




Ok

Sure if I can.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 15, 2020)

I just picked up 1792 Small Batch.

I couldn't find the others at the store near me so I will look futher.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 18, 2020)

I enjoy a quality cask aged beer sitting around the 15% range from time to time, but at 57.8% this just sounds unpleasant.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306698269020639233
'Strongest beer in the world' sells out in 1 day after rival brewers work together

ETA: Just read that it was only in 40ml bottles, that would be interesting then at that point.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 18, 2020)

40ml for 37.50? What does he think that is, William Larue Weller? It's probably nasty as cow pies.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 18, 2020)

Anyone getting into Slushy/Smoothie beers?


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone getting into Slushy/Smoothie beers?



I'm deciding if we need to check your man card... 😉


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> I'm deciding if we need to check your man card... 😉



Honestly, the deeper I get into whiskey, the less I can put up with hoppy bullshit.  I didn't like IPAs ten years ago, I hate them completely now.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Honestly, the deeper I get into whiskey, the less I can put up with hoppy bullshit.  I didn't like IPAs ten years ago, I hate them completely now.



I'm a whiskey and wine guy here. I'll drink good beer when the situation requires it, but beer slushies sound...well...water and water.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 19, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone getting into Slushy/Smoothie beers?




Are you talking about stouts in shake form? What are slushy/smoothie beers?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 19, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> Are you talking about stouts in shake form? What are slushy/smoothie beers?


Haven't seen a Stout in shake form.  I guess the best explanation is a fruit beer with puree added.  Drekker Brewing and 450 North seem to be the bigger brands that I know people are getting into. 450 North isn't distributed in AZ, but the Drekker stuff doesn't stay on the shelf more than a day.


----------



## NovemberWhiskey (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> I'm deciding if we need to check your man card... 😉



I learned around these corners pink is a very manly color, so the brother in question probably man-cards well enough ;)

I also want those drinks, while we are at it. I would know of a few brothers & sisters *wink wink* who could use them... while others verify the men-cards and ladies have a good laugh.

While playing Cards Against Humanity or any other game of y'all choice.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 25, 2020)

Cracking the standard Old Elk Wheated and a Store pick. Old Elk Wheated is so delish.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 25, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone getting into Slushy/Smoothie beers?



Late response, but I go to a place called Fuzzy's Taco shop (regional chain) that does frozen margs, mixed drinks, and beers.

They had a mango IPA one for a while that was actually pretty good.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 25, 2020)

How's that Old Elk Bourbon @ThunderHorse  , is that Old Alf a special through the same distillery? Haven't been able to find anything on it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 25, 2020)

SaintKP said:


> How's that Old Elk Bourbon @ThunderHorse  , is that Old Alf a special through the same distillery? Haven't been able to find anything on it.



The Old Alf (117 Proof)  is a Private Pick from a whiskey group I'm in.  I got another  Old Elk Pick Private Barrel from Bourbon Charity (114 Proof) that was released through a local to me retailer.  

The sticker on the bottle is what you call, for anyone whose not balls deep into your local whiskey group, a tater sticker.

As far as notes are concerned: very good for OE Wheated standard release, and damn good for Old Alf.  We're about two years away from Old Elk starting to release house distillate, everything currently being released was contract distillate from MGP that was then aged in Fort Collins, CO.


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 26, 2020)

Had some bomb absinthe in Breckenridge tonight. 70% alcohol with about 35mg of thujone (the psychoactive in Wormwood that cause the "Green Fairy")

Brand is called Beetle; apparently a limited number of bottles were handcrafted, and it has a giant stick bug inside the bottle.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 27, 2020)

Cookie_ said:


> Had some bomb absinthe in Breckenridge tonight. 70% alcohol with about 35mg of thujone (the psychoactive in Wormwood that cause the "Green Fairy")
> 
> Brand is called Beetle; apparently a limited number of bottles were handcrafted, and it has a giant stick bug inside the bottle.View attachment 35915


I just can't do insects in my bottles, you my friend are a brave man!


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 27, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> I just can't do insects in my bottles, you my friend are a brave man!



I thought it was just a brand name; bartender brought out that bottle to show off AFTER I had already started in on the drink.


----------



## AWP (Sep 27, 2020)

Bulleit rye is tasty for those of you into that sort of thing. 101 Wild Turkey is good, but it isn't Bulleit.


----------



## SaintKP (Sep 27, 2020)

AWP said:


> Bulleit rye is tasty for those of you into that sort of thing. 101 Wild Turkey is good, but it isn't Bulleit.



First got into Rye with High West Double Rye, but Bulleit took over as my day to day once I tried it, fantastic bottle for the price.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 27, 2020)

For their price points, Bulleit really can’t be beat. Their rye and bourbon are “Exhibit A” for the difference between inexpensive and cheap. My wallet, palette, and liver are all three in accordance here.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 27, 2020)

I haven't drank Bulleitt in a while.  But they produce some great bourbon.  They're distilling now, but at their volume they're still selling whiskey they have sourced from another distillery.  They previously sourced from 4 Roses.

I just bought a Yellowstome Limited Edition 2020 and Garrison Brother's Cowboy 2020.  I went to a Cowboy Release dinner locally in Phoenix last night and the chef made some amazing pairings.  The Beef Tenderloin had Garrison Brothers Barrel Char rub.  Chef Micah had A LOT of it and I took some home.  Gonna mess around with it.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 30, 2020)

Not the worst, sourced/contracted from Wild Turkey, but for the price it's a pass. 60 for a 375ml. Don't worry, didn't drink it all tonight.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 8, 2020)

When your friend drove to Kentucky for his birthday on the Bourbon trail and his trip is already expensive for you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2020)

@Muppet -

here is your pic. Respond to this and I will add it to your post.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 21, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Muppet -
> 
> here is your pic. Respond to this and I will add it to your post.
> 
> View attachment 36394



Thanks brother. Not sure why I could not post it.

To add, Randy and I started singing "blood on the risers" in the middle of the local watering hole. Maria and his wife were mortified. Lol


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 7, 2020)

For as much as I think this week has been shitty. But thanks to some work of a restaurant GM I was able to purchase all three batches of Old Forester 150 priced exactly at retail.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 7, 2020)

Sadly all I have is Sam Adams beer, but I do have 24 of them...


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 8, 2020)

I finished 1792 whiskey. Dry taste with a kick. 

I have Skrewball Peanut Butter Whiskey now. You can taste it.

The thing about anything sweet is I worry about the sugar intake and the sugar crash so I need to find something else.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> I finished 1792 whiskey. Dry taste with a kick.
> 
> I have Skrewball Peanut Butter Whiskey now. You can taste it.
> 
> The thing about anything sweet is I worry about the sugar intake and the sugar crash so I need to find something else.


If you want a Bourbon and not a flavored whiskey, that has a peanut/nut heavy note.  Beam products and Heaven Hill products tend to have a heavy peanut note in the nose and palate.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 8, 2020)

ThunderHorse said:


> If you want a Bourbon and not a flavored whiskey, that has a peanut/nut heavy note.  Beam products and Heaven Hill products tend to have a heavy peanut note in the nose and palate.



I'll check them out. 

Any specific ones?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 8, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> I'll check them out.
> 
> Any specific ones?



Beam go with Knob Creek and Bookers, Heaven Hill go with Elijah Craig.


----------



## Dame (Nov 8, 2020)

Bookers rules. Wedding night memories. Amen brother.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 9, 2020)

Got my hands on a bottle of Woodford Reserve Personal Select earlier today. Not bad for my first purchase coming out of quarantine. I’ll crack it open once I’ve gotten back more of my sense of taste.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 10, 2020)

Upper Midwest people...get some.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Nov 11, 2020)

Picked this up locally a few days ago. It’s a very smooth old label.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 28, 2020)

Decided to try something new tonight, so I  cracked this open:

Initial impression is that I'm impressed.  A hint of vanilla and a great smokey flavor.  Pair this one with a good cigar and you're in for a dangerous night.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 28, 2020)

just for fun...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 28, 2020)

Marauder06 said:


> just for fun...


Honestly, the CostCo Christmas sets are a great way to jump into things, or a cheap way to extend the collection.  Although I'm not sure I need to buy anything more unless we have a Shadow Spear Bourbon Party.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 30, 2020)

Came to COSTCO for dishwashing pods. Leaving with enough KBS and BCBS to last a year.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 30, 2020)

Uploading photos from mobile gets tricky I guess.  I got all of the National retail Goose Island Bourbon County Stouts for 2020.  But a buddy of mine who's in Chicago got me two of the three Chicago Exclusives.  Proprietors Stout and Weller 12.  Still looking out for the Old Forester Birthday Bourbon one...but the last he saw that the store wanted $60 for it and I ain't about that life.  The Proprietor's recipe cost me $44, shit better cure cancer.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 30, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Came to COSTCO for dishwashing pods. Leaving with enough KBS and BCBS to last a year.


That KBS sounds good.  Have you tried it? I may have to stop by and see if my local carries it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 30, 2020)

I love KBS and CBS even more so.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 30, 2020)

Ah good ol Canal Street Brewing Company...yes I am that old and I still remember when the name changed and they hung new signs.


----------



## Brill (Dec 5, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Had some Bumbu Rum tonight. It's very tasty. Has a very strong banana profile to it.



Highly recommend for your Christmas eggnog.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 7, 2020)

Well if you're in the greater Denver area and you haven't had Laws Whiskey, you need to.  I bought a bottle of 4 Grain Bonded in October and crushed it with my BiL that fucking night.  But, what's totally awesome is they've pulled casks and bottled their first Origins Release.  I entered the lottery over thanksgiving and received an email stating I had won the right to purchase this super limited release.  

Origins 9 Single Barrel release | Laws Whiskey House


----------



## x SF med (Dec 7, 2020)

When you come to my neck of the woods, we usually have some of this Distillery's stuff around, unless @Ranger Psych or Crip have been here before you show up.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 11, 2020)

Tonight's beer choice courtesy of Trillium.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 11, 2020)

BloodStripe said:


> Tonight's beer choice courtesy of Trillium.
> 
> View attachment 37405



Local to you? Can't say I've heard of them.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 11, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> Local to you? Can't say I've heard of them.



So The Veil is local to me. They are the ones who brewed this, however the recipe belongs to Trillium which is in Boston.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 11, 2020)

I found this to be funny.  When someone helps you, the right thing to do is buy them beer.  When you ask..."hey, what is your favorite beer?" They usually reply with..."something cold"!


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 11, 2020)

I got Sheepdog Peant butter Whiskey.


----------



## Dame (Dec 11, 2020)

Marine0311 said:


> I got Sheepdog Peant butter Whiskey.


Let us know how that is. I kinda wanna try it but sorta don't. Ya know?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 12, 2021)

Lee Greenwood wants your money:

Proud American Lee Greenwood Is Launching His Own Bourbon [EXCLUSIVE]


----------



## AWP (Jan 13, 2021)

ThunderHorse said:


> Lee Greenwood wants your money:
> 
> Proud American Lee Greenwood Is Launching His Own Bourbon [EXCLUSIVE]



Lee Greenwood should choke on a donkey's dick. Or a Beluga whale's. Or a cow's. Or any animal's dick for that matter. He can find an apartment in Karachi with a personalized pizza cutter for all I care.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 13, 2021)

Bro Vet Whiskey is as dumb as Bro Vet Coffee and T-shirts. No one distills their own shit and they all buy from the same place.


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2021)

Perfect martini weather.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2021)

New distillery in town....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2021)

Thought this was cool.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 20, 2021)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I found this to be funny.  When someone helps you, the right thing to do is buy them beer.  When you ask..."hey, what is your favorite beer?" They usually reply with..."something cold"!
> 
> View attachment 37406



"Free".  My favorite beer is "free."  Cold is second.

I am in a dry spell right now, literally.  Yesterday I was licking the inside of the cap of my wife's Fireball.


----------



## Brill (Jan 20, 2021)

Devildoc said:


> Yesterday I was licking the inside of the cap of my wife's Fireball.



Does that have a new meaning now?


----------



## Kheenbish (Jan 20, 2021)

I agree. 

"Mary Nicholson, who has survived the coronavirus twice and just celebrated her 106th birthday, says the secret to a long life is “a tipple of whisky at night”

106-YEAR-OLD COVID SURVIVOR SAYS SECRET TO LONG LIFE IS WHISKY


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 30, 2021)

My buddy brought this over last night, we started it, told me to keep the bottle and we'd finish it off over time.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2021)

I appreciate a bartender who can make a “good” Black and Tan.


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice looking "readers" too @Ooh-Rah .


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 30, 2021)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I appreciate a bartender who can make a “good” Black and Tan.
> 
> View attachment 38764



The secret is, there is no secret.  They are easy to make.  Which makes bad ones even worse.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2022)

The collection grows….


----------



## Dame (Feb 26, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The collection grows….


Looks like our anniversary party.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 26, 2022)

Third shelf down, third bottle in, can you center it, bro? It's messing with my OCD!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 26, 2022)

Got this from a deuce brother for my bday, last year. I haven't opened it yet.

He bought 2, opened on but he lives in Jersey. I despise Jersey and he's nasty guard, been in Minnesota for some time now, why, don't know.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Feb 26, 2022)

Most of my shit is packed for the move I thought I was making...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The collection grows….View attachment 38860




I've been hammered on a few of those. I'd like to say all...

There may still be time.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2022)

Popcorn Sutton anyone?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Apr 9, 2022)

Got all the Wellers in the background...


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 9, 2022)

BloodStripe said:


> Popcorn Sutton anyone?View attachment 39283



I want your Blantons


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2022)

ThunderHorse said:


> Got all the Wellers in the background...


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 9, 2022)

What particular Blantons is that @BloodStripe ?


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 9, 2022)

SFTB.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 25, 2022)

Great Lakes makes some good brews so I'm going to give this grapefruit IPA a try after my yardwork today. 8% alcohol in 16 ounce cans oughta do the trick.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 25, 2022)

Had to quit alcohol after last stomach bleed. So figured this would go to @Devildoc next month.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 25, 2022)

“The Old Man” said:


> View attachment 39749
> Had to quit alcohol after last stomach bleed. So figured this would go to @Devildoc next month.



Devildoc humbly and gratefully accepts....


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jun 25, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> Devildoc humbly and gratefully accepts....


Always Brother👍


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2022)

Bushmill's Prohibition:

I'd skip this one unless you want something different or a tie-in to the Peaky Blinders. Compared to the modern Bushmills, Prohibition has more bite and a more aggressive taste. There are notes of...this isn't that kind of review because I'm not that kind of guy.

I'm glad I tried the Prohibition version, but I won't have another drink from that source of alternative fuel. The taste is bargain basement and bears little resemblance to the current version. The higher proof absent any other benefits means your throat will take a beating for little gain; ask your mom, she knows what that's like.

I'm taking a hard pass, but YMMV.


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2022)

Angel's Envy:

Pretty good, but a bit sweet for my taste. It reminds me of...I think it is Four Roses, but this has a slightly better flavor with the same sweetness. Personally, I rank it with Bulleit, but behind Elijah Craig or Knob Creek. I'll gladly drink it, but prefer other libations in line with my palate.


----------



## Topkick (Sep 13, 2022)

AWP said:


> Angel's Envy:
> 
> Pretty good, but a bit sweet for my taste. It reminds me of...I think it is Four Roses, but this has a slightly better flavor with the same sweetness. Personally, I rank it with Bulleit, but behind Elijah Craig or Knob Creek. I'll gladly drink it, but prefer other libations in line with my palate.


Tried all of'em and mostly agree. I'll take Maker's over all of these.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2022)

Last week at the league office we had our vision meeting. All of our remote workers were on site and we some old fashioned all day conference room type shit. Was almost as bad(great?) as being in the plans cell at 1AD.   Well after team dinner I brought everyone over for a Whiskey Night.  Did a brief lesson about bourbon, types if whiskey, fun time.

Castle & Key Bourbon Batch 2
Smoke Wagon Small Batch
Garrison Balmorhea 2021
Balcones Blue Corn Bourbon 2019
Garrison Cowboy 2020
George T Stagg 2019 (Fresh Crack, because great whiskey is only as good as the people you share it with)

Also gave two friends a small pour of a Holmes Cay 17 yr old HAZMAT singel barrel rum.

Easily the most productive part of the week.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 14, 2022)

AWP said:


> *Angel's Envy:*
> 
> Pretty good, but a bit sweet for my taste. It reminds me of...I think it is Four Roses, but this has a slightly better flavor with the same sweetness. Personally, I rank it with Bulleit, but behind Elijah Craig or Knob Creek. I'll gladly drink it, but prefer other libations in line with my palate.



Angle's Envy is my new go to for sure. Hard to find but not impossible.  

My buddy likes this:

 

I cooked so much food we never got into it so I have no review.  Any of you try or like it?


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 14, 2022)

Bourbon collection is all but gone. Lost a sizeable 401k amount to my liver. No regrets. 

Moving to wine now. Was told I can ship back only what is considered personal use, which the record is a little over 800 bottles of wine. Lots of really good wine around 2 euro. The stuff around 14 Euro is amazing. Have a goal to reach now too.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 14, 2022)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Angle's Envy is my new go to for sure. Hard to find but not impossible.
> 
> My buddy likes this:
> 
> ...



It's solid. I usually buy this for friends because the label is nice. Their barrel strength Rye is ridiculous. Their toasted bourbon limited release is always ridiculous.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 14, 2022)

Angel's Envy Rye is amazing. If you can get it, go get it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone try this before?  Calumet Single Rack Black 15 year.

Received as a birthday gift yesterday, but I’m not familiar with it.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 18, 2022)

It looks amazing sir!!!  I don't feel like I make enuff to even look at it though!


----------



## Steve1839 (Sep 18, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone try this before?  Calumet Single Rack Black 15 year.


Send it over and we'll try it for you...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 18, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone try this before?  Calumet Single Rack Black 15 year.
> 
> Received as a birthday gift yesterday, but I’m not familiar with it.
> 
> View attachment 40583



It's pretty solid.  For a sourced label, I like what they're doing.


----------



## Dame (Sep 18, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Anyone try this before?  Calumet Single Rack Black 15 year.
> 
> Received as a birthday gift yesterday, but I’m not familiar with it.
> 
> View attachment 40583


Ok, I'll say it. Everyone is thinking it I'm sure.



Happy farkin' birthday 🎉 Marine!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Muppet (Oct 6, 2022)

Picked this up earlier. Jesus Christ! From a small distillery in Norristown, PA, just outside Philly, based out of a 100 plus year old retired fire house. Over a hundred years ago, the fire companies name was Humane fire company of Norristown. 

It's amazing....


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 7, 2022)

A friend gifted me a bottle of 12 year old Hooten Young whiskey, signed edition.  A beautiful taste.  I hate to drink it because then it'll be gone.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 7, 2022)

Devildoc said:


> A friend gifted me a bottle of 12 year old Hooten Young whiskey, signed edition.  A beautiful taste.  I hate to drink it because then it'll be gone.
> 
> View attachment 40694


Expect a bottle of something around Christmas Bro. Don't know why that MM leaked like it did. Must have been the "Angel's" cut🤣


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2022)

5 saint rum from Norristown distillery just outside Philly. Maple/bourbon flavor. Great on 1 ice cube in my 2A glass, watching the voice with my Puerto Rican queen. Gonna knock out a leather wallet tomorrow.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 24, 2022)

So there I was on the mountain, post ski, sipping some Smooth Ambler Old Scout and my sister in law said she liked vodka or tequila.  Specially vodka because it has no flavor.  And so I went into how Tequila as a blanco is meant to have tons of flavors. And then you get to Reposado and Anejos with barrel impact changing the spirit to create something tasty when sipped neat.  She likes vodka for the cocktails I guess.  

But dear friends...we can make great cocktails with bourbon and aged rums.  Neutral spirits are for hand sanitizer!


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 24, 2022)

I am out and have not made it to the store.  I am dependent upon Sam (Sam Adams) to get me through today.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 12, 2022)

Maria's nephew made vanilla bean and Nutella coquito. Can't fucking wait...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2023)

The collection grows…


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2023)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The collection grows…
> 
> View attachment 41301



Beautiful.  Legit question: how often do you partake, and how long will it take you to finish a bottle?  I can't seem to hold onto a bottle longer than a couple weeks; thus, I don't have a collection.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 3, 2023)

Devildoc said:


> Beautiful.  Legit question: how often do you partake, and how long will it take you to finish a bottle?  I can't seem to hold onto a bottle longer than a couple weeks; thus, I don't have a collection.


Right?!  He needs to stop collecting and start drinking!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 3, 2023)

Devildoc said:


> Beautiful.  Legit question: how often do you partake, and how long will it take you to finish a bottle?  I can't seem to hold onto a bottle longer than a couple weeks; thus, I don't have a collection.


Fair question, Doc.

Bakers is kind of my regular sipper and I’ll use for Old Fashions sometimes as I think you need a higher alcohol content to break though the sugar and bitters.

The others I sip at or save for special occasions.  That 18 year Jura in the top left is one of the smoothest scotches I’ve ever hard.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 3, 2023)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Fair question, Doc.
> 
> Bakers is kind of my regular sipper and I’ll use for Old Fashions sometimes as I think you need a higher alcohol content to break though the sugar and bitters.
> 
> The others I sip at or save for special occasions.  That 18 year Jura in the top left is one of the smoothest scotches I’ve ever hard.



The longest I kept hold of a bottle was Hooten Young, maybe....a month?  My go to, because I like it and it's cheap, I kill in about a week's time.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 3, 2023)

Devildoc said:


> The longest I kept hold of a bottle was Hooten Young, maybe....a month?  My go to, because I like it and it's cheap, I kill in about a week's time.


I usually kill a fifth in about 2 weeks, but I don't collect. I go out to get a bottle with the intention of having it around if and when Whiskey 6 and I feel like having a couple (She doesn't drink bourbon). I still drink Jim Beam and coke as a go to, so the lower alcohol content doesn't stick around as long my Maker's.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 3, 2023)

Blizzard said:


> Right?!  He needs to stop collecting and start drinking!


Some of us like to taste the rainbow. I have like 300+ bottles. Pandemic helped that. If anyone pops through Dallas and wants a drink.


----------

